# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2014



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2014 às 16:33)

GFS a modelar nesta última run uma bela entrada fria para a próxima semana. Para além de acumulados generosos teríamos o primeiro evento frio do outono. Mas claro, ainda falta muita hora, o mais provável é mudar tudo na próxima saída, mas é quase certo que teremos uma interrupção do tempo anticiclónico e uma transição para algo mais outonal.












Iso 0 sobre o norte da Península Ibérica. Seriam os primeiros eventos de neve em Espanha e quem sabe até no Gerês.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2014 às 19:53)

Bem, finalmente o anti-ciclone parece estar a " abrir" e a partir do fim-de-semana é muito provável que regresse a chuva, e a descida da temperatura para valores  mais condizentes com a altura do ano. como já foi aqui mencionado para a semana há possibilidade nos pontos mais altos de Portugal continental nevar. Veremos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Out 2014 às 20:25)

Sem dúvida, neste momento não se pode descartar um bom "paquete" na cordilheira cantábrica e possívelmente nos pontos mais altos do Gerês, Larouco, Montesinho e obviamente a Estrela também poderá cair algo... 
Obvio que se tem de acompanhar as proximas actualizações e confirmar o cenário.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Vale o que vale... mas gosto!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2014 às 00:37)

Chuva e frio, tal como queriam! 





Acho que finalmente posso dizer, ADEUS VERÃO!


----------



## Fernando Costa (30 Out 2014 às 16:35)

Olhando os modelos, finalmente que o frio e a chuva, ou seja tempo verdadeiramente de outono está a bater porta e parece que virá para ficar. Aliás, espero sinceramente que este inverno podemos ter mais sorte em termos de frio e neve. Aguardo ansiosamente pelos próximos dias.


----------



## MicaMito (30 Out 2014 às 21:21)

Que acham do vento modelado para segunda feira?irá manter-se ou mudará ainda?


----------



## ruka (30 Out 2014 às 21:32)

MicaMito disse:


> Que acham do vento modelado para segunda feira?irá manter-se ou mudará ainda?


dependera de uma ciclogenese que havera a norte da peninsula


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

bastante precipitação prevista pelo GFS no início da próxima semana, após a passagem da frente deverá ficar uma circulação de NW com aguaceiros e  descida significativa de temperaturas com o vento a ajudar na baixa sensação térmica


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Mantêm-se a precipitação significativa para Segunda Feira em especial no NW e segundo o GFS 






Se se confirmar serão de esperar bons acumulados


----------



## Thomar (1 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

As previsões do IPMA para segunda-feira dia 3 e quarta-feira dia 4 são animadoras, regressa a chuva, o vento, o granizo, e até neve! 


_Continente
Previsão para 2ª feira, 3.novembro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ou encoberto
a partir da manhã nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência e tornando-se por vezes forte,
estendendo-se à região Sul em geral fraca a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste a partir da manhã, e moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 1 de novembro de 2014 às 11:12 UTC

Previsão para 3ª feira, 4.novembro.2014

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, apresentando-se muito
nublado nas regiões Centro e Sul durante a noite com ocorrência de
períodos de chuva por vezes forte. A partir daí, passagem a regime
de aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões Norte e Centro, que
poderão ser de granizo, e que serão de neve acima dos 1400 metros
de altitude até meio da manhã.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas com rajadas da ordem de
65 km/h, sendo de sudoeste nas regiões Centro e Sul até ao início
da manhã.
Descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 1 de novembro de 2014 às 11:12 UTC_


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Boas..

Para amanhãá tarde poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros convectivos..

*Analise/Discussão
*
Em altura o fluxo mantem-se relativamente zonal e uma nova ondulação cruza o território continental durante a 2a metade do dia de Domingo.

Á superficie uma margem frontal difusa encontra-se entre o litoral SW e o interior centro, enquanto que uma nova frente fria se aproxima do NW.
Será junto destas areas frontais que a convergencia de humidade será mais significativa, resultando em SBCAPE pontualmente superior a 500J/Kg.

A ondulação em altura deverá servir de suporte dinamico á genese de alguns focos convectivos, mas o shear é fraco e o CAPE não é suficientemente forte para compensar o padrão dinamico marginal, pelo que apenas algumas células pulsantes de caracter não severo serão de esperar.


----------



## Fernando Costa (1 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

O GFS está muito interessante a 300 e tais horas. Ainda falta muito, até lá muda de certeza. Mas começo a gostar do que estou a ver, nomeadamente do padrão que está a querer instalar-se. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O GFS está muito interessante a 300 e tais horas. Ainda falta muito, até lá muda de certeza. Mas começo a gostar do que estou a ver, nomeadamente do padrão que está a querer instalar-se. Situação a acompanhar.




Sim, possíveis entradas frias, vamos aguardar pelos próximos dias... penso que o mês de novembro irá ser bom!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Nov 2014 às 09:25)

o ECMWF está bastante bom


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

Boas..

Para amanhã e 3a espera-se que a passagem de uma forte perturbação polar crie condições para a ocorrencia de convecção por vezes severa em especial na região SW,onde coloco um risco moderado dada a conjunção de valores de CAPE mais elevados com um padrão dinamico bastante condutivo.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar aprofunda-se sobre PT continental e uma short-wave secundária avança rapidamente no jet polar cruzando o centro de PT continental em fase com uma saudavel area de frontogenese em todos os niveis.

Associada a esta um campo de forte forçamento dinamico e de fluxo troposferico intenso e  rotacional afecta a metade W da PI.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, uma lingua de ar quente e humido é arrastada por um forte low/mid level jet ( >25m/s aos 850hpa) ao longo da convergencia pré frontal, sendo gradualmente desestabilizada á medida que interage com ar cada vez mais frio em altura....valores de CAPE entre 500-1500J/Kg deverão surgir.

O forte forçamento dinamico  deverá ser mais que suficiente para iniciar convecção discreta e linear ao longo da frente, sendo de particular interesse a faixa de convergencia costeira, de onde poderão surgir sistema multicelulares em training lines.
Não são de excluir algumas supercelulas dado o shear moderado de caracter rotacional ( 0-6km shear 15-30m/s) , mas estas deverão ser mais provaveis na forma de estruturas breves aglomeradas na linha frontal, dado que é ai onde se encontram os melhores perfis de shear e a melhor convergencia.
*
As condições parece assim especialmente favoraveis á ocorrencia de rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo.*

*Após a  passagem da frente, *espera-se uma situação tipica de convecção em regime frio, com fortes gradientes verticais nos niveis médios ( TT index até 55) e fluxo troposferico unidireccional de NW, com shear fraco...neste ambiente algumas células fortes ou  severas deverão surgir, com capacidade para produzir granizo e precipitação forte...uma tromba de agua não é de excluir dada a SST anormalmente elevada junto á costa ( 18-20ºC).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

O GFS anda a querer mostrar ali, algo interessante para dia 9/10 de Novembro, embora a localização não seja a melhor para o Algarve, mas tem variado entre a costa marroquina e a Andaluzia, nesta run das 6, o GFS coloca cerca de 100 mm no dia 9, na província entre Huelva e Cádiz.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

Aquela massa polar a desabar para sul e a organizar-se é sem dúvida impressionante!





ainda para mais com estas temperaturas superficiais do oceano: de 21º a 23º ao largo da costa, da latitude de Peniche para sul


----------



## Zapiao (2 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

17 mm previstos das 21h ás 0h aqui para o burgo


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2014 às 09:08)

Então, mais um dia animado pela frente, de norte para sul a acabar de madrugada no Algarve, e também com algum pós-frontal.

Saída do WRF das 00z.






Se olharmos com mais detalhe, na versão com mais resolução que cobre o norte, há potencial para picos que podem chegar aos 30/40mm/hora.






Também algum potencial para rajadas de 80km/h


----------



## james (3 Nov 2014 às 10:50)

Após  o fim do " verão de S . Martinho " ( penso que teve este ano as temperaturas máximas mais altas de sempre  )  , na minha opinião entrámos na segunda metade do outono , o tempo ficará progressivamente cada vez mais frio a partir de agora .


----------



## luicchi (3 Nov 2014 às 10:54)

james disse:


> Após  o fim do " verão de S . Martinho " ( penso que teve este ano as temperaturas máximas mais altas de sempre  )  , na minha opinião entrámos na segunda metade do outono , o tempo ficará progressivamente cada vez mais frio a partir de agora .



e a verdade é que hoje está muito mais fresco ....


----------



## RickStorm (3 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

luicchi disse:


> e a verdade é que hoje está muito mais fresco ....


E hoje o meu carro já estreou o aquecimento (também é verdade que vim mal agasalhado)...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2014 às 13:30)

A primeira frente (a frente quente) já está sobre Lisboa, conforme previsto.









Seguir-se-à a frente fria, durante a tarde e próxima madrugada.


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

Amanhã Terça-feira ainda vamos ter um dia com alguma instabilidade, até ao ínicio da manhã são esperados aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1500m no Norte e Centro, a tarde o tempo melhora. Na Quarta-feira o Sol já se vai mostrar. Na Quinta-feira regressa a chuva.

*Terça-feira 4 de Outubro de 2014*
Períodos de céu nublado, Aguaceiros no Norte e Centro que serão de neve acima dos 1500m até ao inicio da manhã.  O  vento vai soprar moderado a forte com rajadas que podem chegar aos 80km/h nas terras altas. Descida da temperatura do ar.

*Quarta-feira 5 de Novembro de 2014*
Períodos de céu nublado, vento de Noroeste moderado com rajadas que podem chegar aos 40km/h nas terras altas. Descida da temperatura mínima.

*Quinta-feira 6 de Novembro de 2014*
Períodos de céu nublado de manhã a tarde fica mais nublado, períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a tarde estendendo-se as restantes regiões a noite. Vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

Ja repararam na pressão prevista de 988mb para dia 11 ? Sim ainda falta 1 semana é certo.


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

boas o que que isso pode provocar?


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

A tempestade Gong de Jan 2013 teve 980mb de pressao e causou muitos estragos, ainda é cedo para ver o que sai daqui podendo ser um devaneio modelistico. Nada de alarmismo para ja.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Sim esses valores de pressão atmosférica poderão provocar uma ciclogenese explosiva em que exemplo disso podemos referir a tempestade Gong como o Zapiao indicou e também o temporal que houve em 2009 na zona Oeste.
Mas claro até lá pode haver alterações e ainda é cedo para nos fiarmos nesses valores!


----------



## PauloAlex (4 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Não sou nenhum perito, antes pelo contrário, mas segundo o meu entendimento mais importante que o valor da pressão atmosférica é o espaçamento entre isóbaras (isto para o vento provocar estragos). Quanto menor o espaçamento (mais isóbaras próximas umas das outras) maior a velocidade do vento. Corrijam-me se estou enganado.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

PauloAlex disse:


> Não sou nenhum perito, antes pelo contrário, mas segundo o meu entendimento mais importante que o valor da pressão atmosférica é o espaçamento entre isóbaras (isto para o vento provocar estragos). Quanto menor o espaçamento (mais isóbaras próximas umas das outras) maior a velocidade do vento. Corrijam-me se estou enganado.


Concordo com o que estás a dizer pois influencia bastante na velocidade do vento mas por norma a pressão nessas situações também diminui.


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Pessoal estou a ver nos modelos alguma chuva para quinta feira no Porto, mas sera chuva suficiente para impedir um passeio a pé pelo Porto?

Vou la na quinta feira à tarde com a minha namorada para um passeio e nao dava jeito nenhum chover. 

Nos modelos vejo muitos poucos mm de chuva


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Corte radical na precipitação nesta saída do GFS


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

E lá está, no dia 11 a pressao ja não é modelada tão baixa , lá se vai a 1ª bomba deste inverno


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 23:24)

Zapiao disse:


> E lá está, no dia 11 a pressao ja não é modelada tão baixa , lá se vai a 1ª bomba deste inverno


Acredito que mais cedo ou mais tarde venha a acontecer.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Ainda assim o GFS está a meter níveis de vento médio interessantes para o dia 12 de Novembro com baixas pressões localizadas a norte de Portugal mas na última saída já mais afastadas.
Até lá vamos aguardar atualizações.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

Usa a "Ferramenta de recorte" do windows, basta selecionar com o rato o que queres e depois guardas o ficheiro.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Zapiao disse:


> Usa a "Ferramenta de recorte" do windows, basta selecionar com o rato o que queres e depois guardas o ficheiro.


Muito obrigado pela dica. Acabei agora mesmo de experimentar e dá muito jeito. Para a próxima já sei.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

De nada colega


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Para dia 11 promete bastante precipitação.. 
estes dados são relativos a Caldas da Rainha..


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 07:04)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Para dia 11 promete bastante precipitação..
> estes dados são relativos a Caldas da Rainha..



Então mas dia 11 não é o "verão de S.Martinho"? 

(desculpem, não resisti )


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Nov 2014 às 11:06)

Acho que vai ser mas é o "dilúvio de S.Martinho"


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

Quinta à tarde, será que vejo bem?


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Quinta à tarde, será que vejo bem?



Para amanhã devemos ter chuva por vezes forte aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral:

IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 6.novembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã no litoral Norte,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, e* *sendo por
vezes forte a partir do final da tarde no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominado do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se gradualmente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste
no litoral a partir do início da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (25 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste a partir do
início da tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de geada nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no litoral Norte.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a partir
do meio da manhã com ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou
chuvisco no litoral a norte de Sines para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominado do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se gradualmente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste
no litoral oeste e nas terras altas a partir do meio da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a
partir do meio da manhã com ocorrência de períodos de chuva
fraca ou chuvisco para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se gradualmente
moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do final da manhã, sendo por
vezes forte para o final do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste a partir
do meio da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 5 de novembro de 2014 às 13:13 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_

Nos próximos dias  a tendência é para a continuação do tempo chuvoso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Comparando a saida de hoje das 18h do GFS com a de ontem passámos literalmente dos 8 para os *80mm* de precipitação aqui em Serpa


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Quinta à tarde, será que vejo bem?



Não olhem para os "desenhos" não valem quase nada, mais vele lerem a previsão descritiva, muito mais completa e informativa, eu nem olho para a previsão significativa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Nov 2014 às 09:36)

A partir de dia 13 começam as divergências entre o ECMWF e o GFS, o GFS ta excelente


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 00:56)

Isto pode explicar as trovoadas imprevistas do início do mês no Norte e a violência do pós-frontal de dia 4, com formação de trombas marinhas e quase tornados, entre outros fenómenos violentos.





 e se continuar mais virá.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 02:30)

Será que todos os modelos integram as SST's? Ou em geral integram os modelos e observações de circulação oceânica em tempo real?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Nov 2014 às 07:55)

Bem por aqui ainda pensei que vinham aí vários dias de chuva , alguns deles com chuva intensa, mas de acordo com as últimas saídas do GFS e ECM mais uma vez vamos ter apenas chuva fraca e só até terça-feira....


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2014 às 08:26)

Amanhã deverá ser um dia animado 

*Previsão do IPMA*

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*Previsão para sábado, 8.novembro.2014*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes a partir
do início da tarde em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro,
onde poderão ser de granizo para o final do dia.
Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se a partir do meio da manhã, moderado (25 a 35 km/h)
no litoral oeste e forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa nas regiões
do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes a partir do
início da tarde, que poderão ser de granizo para o final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 3 a 4 metros,
sendo 2 a 3 metros a sul do Cabo Raso durante a manhã.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 7 de novembro de 2014 às 7:9 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

_
*Avisos para amanhã:*

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

**Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-11-08 10:00:00* e *2014-11-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-11-08 10:00:00* e *2014-11-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Aveiro**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-11-08 10:00:00* e *2014-11-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Coimbra**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-11-08 12:00:00* e *2014-11-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-11-08 10:00:00* e *2014-11-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Topico muito parado para a suposta chuvada que vem este sabado....


----------



## boneli (8 Nov 2014 às 01:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Topico muito parado para a suposta chuvada que vem este sabado....



Sábado e resto da semana...pelo menos aqui na zona Norte!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2014 às 01:51)

Tens razão! Está muito morto isto


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2014 às 01:57)

é só para o norte, pouco interessa


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2014 às 05:09)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Tens razão! Está muito morto isto





1337 disse:


> é só para o norte, pouco interessa



Eu estou pronto... mas só para observar e registar, não faço previsões


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2014 às 11:48)

Neste momento a superfície frontal já esta a afectar as regiões do Litoral mais a Norte, Viana do Castelo, Porto. Vai progredir de Noroeste para Sudeste e vai afectar as regiões do interior Norte e Centro ao início da tarde. São esperado períodos de chuva que vão ser por vezes fortes. Com a entrada do ar frio e no pós-frontal vamos entrar em regime de aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1900m, isto já para o meio da tarde, a noite a cota de neve vai descer mas ai já com menos precipitação.


----------



## ruka (8 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

ECMWF a modelar nesta run uma possivel ciclogenese a 192h... a acontecer provocaria um campo de ventos muito intenso, vamos acompanhando as futuras saidas


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

ruka disse:


> ECMWF a modelar nesta run uma possivel ciclogenese a 192h... a acontecer provocaria um campo de ventos muito intenso, vamos acompanhando as futuras saidas


Ainda falta uma semana, mas a confirmar-se iríamos ter chuva e ventos fortes  , os valores de pressão atmosférica são de fato baixos, vamos ver


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

Bem que eu já tinha dito neste tópico que mais cedo ou mais tarde poderíamos ter uma ciclogenese, claro até lá vamos ver se essa previsão se mantém ou não.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda falta uma semana, mas a confirmar-se iríamos ter chuva e ventos fortes  , os valores de pressão atmosférica são de fato baixos, vamos ver



Mais impressionante que o baixo valor da pressão atmosférica seria o elevado gradiente previsto (isobaras muito juntas), um evento "a evitar" de todo, pois traria mais prejuízo que animação...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

MSantos disse:


> Mais impressionante que o baixo valor da pressão atmosférica seria o elevado gradiente previsto (isobaras muito juntas), um evento "a evitar" de todo, pois traria mais prejuízo que animação...


Pois ainda me lembro dos milhares de estragos que houve aqui na minha região em 2009. Foi sem dúvida uma brutalidade e valores de vento que nunca pensei que pudessem ser possíveis cá no nosso país.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 01:44)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Pois ainda me lembro dos milhares de estragos que houve aqui na minha região em 2009. Foi sem dúvida uma brutalidade e valores de vento que nunca pensei que pudessem ser possíveis cá no nosso país.



Aqui o que receamos sempre é outro Gong, foi uma verdadeira catástrofe em Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:24)

Circulação a tornar-se vigorosa no Atlântico, anticiclone a fugir para sul. O GFS está bem embalado para a próxima semana. Se o cenário hipotético agora lançado se concretiza parece-me que devemos começar a preocupar-nos. A partir de 19 e especialmente 25 se viesse a acontecer era muita água.
O jet em força e a descer em latitude.


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se um dia com actividade convectiva que será por vezes severa, um nivel moderado foi colocado para partes do vale do Tejo e Alentejo especialmente por precipitação excessiva.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar aproxima-se do Golfo de Biscaia, associada a esta uma vigorosa short wave aproxima-se e cruza PT continental.

Á superficie uma frente oclusa, associada a uma vasta e complexa margem frontal que se extende até sul dos Açores, avança para leste e afecta em especial o litoral norte e centro...a partir da tarde, associada á area frontal  a oeste, uma perturbação mais defenida entra pela região de Lisboa, com um sector quente caracterizado por uma massa de ar claramente  tropical modificada.

A gradual advecção de ar quente á sfc, em conjunto com o arrefecimento de niveis altos devido á chegada da short-wave, deverão gerar valores de CAPE até 500-1000J/Kg o que com o aumento do suporte dinamico deverá garantir a genese de alguns focos convectivos.

*Durante a tarde de 2a* uma area de oclusão semi estacionária deverá establecer-se ao longo do litoral N/C, nesta região espera-se que se desenvolva um  low levej jet de componente S com alimentação de ar quente para norte, em altura a intensificação do fluxo de oeste deverá gerar perfis de shear rotacional de caracter moderado ( 0-6km shear até 25m/s), pelo que em principio deverá formar-se uma linha convectiva com células organizadas capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas...não se pode excluir uma supercélula pontualmente capaz de gerar uma tromba ou um tornado.

*Para a noite de 2a e inicio do dia de 3a *a nova ondulação frontal deverá entrar mais a sul, e no sector quente manterm-se um low level jet moderado a forte do quadrante SW/WSW.
Esta ondulação frontal entrará em maior sincronia com a short-wave, e espera-se que as condições dinamicas sejam melhores nomeadamente na area de Lisboa-Alentejo, onde parece haver um bom overlay entre o maximo de CAPE/shear/forçamento.
O caracter mais unidireccional do shear favorece a organização de estruturas mais lineares capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente severas.

O nivel laranja colocado está no entanto mais relacionado com a precipitação, já que alguns modelos colocam maximos até 40-50mm/3h de precipitação convectivo-estratiforme relacionada com o periodo de melhor phasing entre a short wave e a area frontal á sfc.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 15:15)

Possa o ensemble está bastante activo. A continuar assim vamos ter um belo Novembro .


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Parece haver uma hipótese de o sul começar a ser atingido em força, tal como está modelado para o próximo domingo, assim como a classificação do Novembro de chuvoso ou muito chuvoso, especialmente para o Norte, já não é difícil de ser atingida.


----------



## ACalado (9 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Vamos ter uma semana verdadeiramente Outonal com a passagem de várias superfícies frontais, vão trazer muita chuva, vento e neve na Serra da Estrela. Na Segunda-feira ao final da manhã  já vamos ter períodos de chuva no Litoral progredindo para as regiões do Interior a tarde, períodos de chuva que vão ser fortes. O vento vai soprar forte nas terras altas com rajadas que podem chegar aos 80km/h.


*Terça-feira 11 de Novembro de 2014*
 Céu muito nublado, Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, neve acima dos 1900m na Serra da Estrela para o final da tarde. Vento moderado a forte de Oeste. Subida da temperatura.

*Quarta-feira 12 de Novembro de 2014*
Céu muito nublado, Aguaceiros até a meio da tarde que serão de neve acima dos 1800m. Vento moderado a forte.

*Quinta-feira 13 de Novembro de 2014*
Céu muito nublado, chuva forte a muito forte. Vento moderado/ forte.

A longo prazo parece que se vai manter muita instabilidade.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Vamos entrar numa fase de maior instabilidade, vai ser um mês de novembro à antiga!!!! Pena o dezembro não seguir os mesmos passos.... (espero estar errado)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2014 às 19:14)

Tenho saudades de uma tempestade à antiga


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

Chama-me a atenção aquela anomalia de pressão no Canadá. Dai surgirão as depressões que depois nos virão afectar nestes próximos tempos.
Não é uma anormalidade, pelo contrário, já o temos visto com frequência noutras épocas outono-inverno, com as depressões a sair do sub-continente norte-americano pela zona da Terra Nova e Labrador. O que está é mais acentuada do que a média e por isso poderão ser depressões bastante vigorosas, o bastante para formarem grandes depressões atlânticas.

Vamos acompanhando, sendo certo que para já o outono tem sido muito interessante para nós, METEOROLOGICÓMANOS profissionais...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

ACalado disse:


> Vamos ter uma semana verdadeiramente Outonal com a passagem de várias superfícies frontais, vão trazer muita chuva, vento e neve na Serra da Estrela. Na Segunda-feira ao final da manhã  já vamos ter períodos de chuva no Litoral progredindo para as regiões do Interior a tarde, períodos de chuva que vão ser fortes. O vento vai soprar forte nas terras altas com rajadas que podem chegar aos 80km/h.
> 
> 
> *Terça-feira 11 de Novembro de 2014*
> ...



Estas cartas referem-se a que datas?


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos entrar numa fase de maior instabilidade, vai ser um mês de novembro à antiga!!!! Pena o dezembro não seguir os mesmos passos.... (espero estar errado)



Joselamego como achas que poderá ser Dezembro? Eu escrevi algures (no tópico previsão sazonal) que penso que Dezembro poderá ser mais para o seco e se assim for poderá ser frio. O que dizes? Eu também acho que está ser um bom outono (excepto aquele calor horrível de Outubro, que era escusado) e espero que o inverno seja excelente. Tenho aprendido imenso com o pessoal


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Joselamego como achas que poderá ser Dezembro? Eu escrevi algures (no tópico previsão sazonal) que penso que Dezembro poderá ser mais para o seco e se assim for poderá ser frio. O que dizes? Eu também acho que está ser um bom outono (excepto aquele calor horrível de Outubro, que era escusado) e espero que o inverno seja excelente. Tenho aprendido imenso com o pessoal




Olá Fernando, sim, as minhas previsões é de que iremos ter um dezembro mais seco e frio, mas poderemos ser brindados com um natal frio e molhado e com neve no interior...
Para já o novembro irá entrar na sua melhor fase!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

O meteograma para Olhão, está engraçado


----------



## ACalado (9 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> Estas cartas referem-se a que datas?


 Embora não esteja na imagem refere as anomalias entre o dia de hoje e até ao próximo dia 14-11-2014.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Muita chuva prevista para esta semana, começa a ser preocupante


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

*:::::::UPDATE:::::::

Litoral Norte/Centro 
3f03h----3f15h
*
De acordo com as ultimas saidas, em complemento á previsão colocada hoje,  um nivel amarelo é extendido a todo o litoral N/C para a situação pós frontal na 3f.

No periodo em analise, uma forte area de gradiente termico horizontal establece-se sobre PT continental, com ar quente associado a uma dorsal a afectar a região sul, e uma massa polar associada a uma perturbação centrada na Biscaia-UK.
Ao longo deste gradiente um poderoso jet polar, com varios maximos de vorticidade/forçamento deverá establecer-se.

Nos niveis baixos, uma massa de ar oceanico deverá estar presente, e no litoral N/C a interacção com ar frio em altura resultará em perfis instaveis nos niveis baixos e médios numa atmosfera caracterizada por espessuras relativamente baixas.

Os valores de CAPE em torno a 500J/Kg e TT>55 indicam condições de turbulencia suficientes para garantir alguns focos convectivos fortes em convecção tipica de regime de ar frio.

*Dados os mais de 80kts de 1-8km shear e até 30m/s de 0-6km shear com caracter essencialmente unidireccional, esperam-se condições para que as células mais activas consigam organizar-se em segmentos lineares ou clusters em arco capazes de gerar rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação excessiva.*
Tornados/Trombas não são de excluir dados os fortes gradientes nos primeiros 2km associados ás anomalias de SST presentes na costa.

Um nivel amarelo está assim garantido, não há confiança para já num nivel mai alto dado que os modelos estão algo relutantes em gerar convecção suficientemente profunda para beneficiar da forte dinamica de niveis altos..


----------



## Zapiao (10 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Irá haver ventania para 3ª feira ?


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

meteoamador disse:


> Muita chuva prevista para esta semana, começa a ser preocupante



Penso que vai ser suficientemente espalhada no tempo para não causar surpresas desagradáveis como enxurradas repentinas, no entanto as ribeiras e rios vão engrossar e podem galgar margens mas num cenário que me parece normal no noroeste.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Vai ser uma semana à antiga, com imensa chuva, até mesmo o sul terá alguma... Atenção ao litoral norte e centro e mesmo o interior, a quantidade de precipitação ainda vai ser considerável!


----------



## Zapiao (10 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

joselamego disse:


> Vai ser uma semana à antiga, com imensa chuva, até mesmo o sul terá alguma... Atenção ao litoral norte e centro e mesmo o interior, a quantidade de precipitação ainda vai ser considerável!


E vento tambem. não ?


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Zapiao disse:


> E vento tambem. não ?



Pelo que vejo modelado o vento não parece ser o aspecto marcante da situação, a chuva sim. O vento será tipicamente mais intenso na passagem das frentes mas sem valores elevados. É claro que com a persistência em todo o Atlântico às nossas latitudes de depressões, o estado do mar vai reagir de acordo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2014 às 01:50)

Zapiao disse:


> E vento tambem. não ?



Não, o vento não será forte, apenas moderado.... a chuva sim, essa será em algumas zonas, forte a muito forte!


----------



## karkov (10 Nov 2014 às 07:57)

E a nossa amiga neve será vista a partir de que cotas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2014 às 08:04)

joselamego disse:


> Não, o vento não será forte, apenas moderado.... a chuva sim, essa será em algumas zonas, forte a muito forte!





karkov disse:


> E a nossa amiga neve será vista a partir de que cotas?



_Previsão para 2ª feira, 10.novembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente pouco nublado nas
regiões do interior até ao início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã no Minho e
Douro Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões
e sendo por vezes forte a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul a partir do meio da manhã,* por
vezes forte* (até 40 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral
oeste, e *forte* (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h,
nas terras altas.
Possibilidade de formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

--

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro até final
da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para os 1500/1600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado *a forte* (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h no
litoral oeste e *forte* (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos
90 km/h nas terras altas até final da tarde.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

--






--




_


----------



## rozzo (10 Nov 2014 às 10:27)

Teremos a passagem do "ponto triplo" onde se dá a oclusão mesmo sobre o território ao fim do dia, e modelos como o ECMWF apresentam uma activação da frente fria, em termos de intensidade de precipitação na mesma região. Assim, a insistência de precipitação moderada/forte na mesma zona durante um largo período apresentado pelos modelos poderá realmente significar a ocorrência de acumulados significativos, e com um bocado de azar, num péssimo _timing_, a começar perto da hora de ponta...
Já sabemos como Lisboa se costuma comportar em _timings_ destes...


----------



## james (10 Nov 2014 às 10:40)

meteoamador disse:


> Muita chuva prevista para esta semana, começa a ser preocupante


 

Preocupante em que aspeto ?

Não estou a ver nenhum ciclone a caminho  , apenas muita chuva prevista , normalíssimo para a época na nossa região .



karkov disse:


> E a nossa amiga neve será vista a partir de que cotas?


 
Para já ,  a cotas muito elevadas .
Penso que , a cotas  inferiores a 1200 metros , ainda vamos ter que esperar um tempito .

Ao que tudo indica , a circulação zonal está para dar e durar .

O próprio IPMA , segundo a interpretação que eu faço e tendo em conta também a falibilidade da previsão mensal , refere a possibilidade de a zonal a Norte e Centro se prolongar pelo menos até meados de dezembro ( ao referir           que nestas regiões a temperatura vai estar acima do normal até meados de dezembro , com certeza que não vai estar sol e tempo ameno , por isso só podem acreditar na continuação deste estado do tempo  )


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Nov 2014 às 12:23)

Boas,

Muito bom aspecto aqui para o sul... Já tinha saudades de um ensemble assim... Período chuvoso a muito chuvoso aqui para o Sotavento. Já não era sem tempo. As barragens agradecem e penso que a agricultura também!! Já quem não deverá ficar muito contente, serão os 'camons' .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

Vamos ver se é desta que temos sorte....


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 12:42)

O IPMA colocou todo o território em aviso amarelo.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

meko60 disse:


> O IPMA colocou todo o território em aviso amarelo.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/



Nova atualização: Passou parte de Portugal Continental para Aviso LARANJA


----------



## meko60 (10 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

É verdade,ficam apenas 5 distritos em aviso amarelo.Parece que vai complicar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

Bem, o AROME está impressionante, a ser verdade, ali entre o Cabo da Roca e Ericeira/Santa Cruz ia ser bem complicado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

+ de 90 mm\3h? Ahahah devem ter andado nas drogas só pode, isso seria muita água, que, felizmente, penso eu que não se irá concretizar.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Boas é possivel virem umas trovoadas?


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Semana chuvosa em perspectiva, o meteograma GFS 6 z aqui para o Porto mete 167 mm até à proxima terça- feira


----------



## boneli (11 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Ora pois..esta semana vai ser mais do mesmo, pelo menos aqui para Minho! Chuva e chuva, no entanto parece que o GFS cortou um pouco a precipitação.


----------



## windchill (11 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

celia salta disse:


> Boas é possivel virem umas trovoadas?




Trovoada.... quem me dera.... mas para já parece-me difícil


----------



## Microburst (11 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

windchill disse:


> Trovoada.... quem me dera.... mas para já parece-me difícil



Mas para quinta-feira estão previstas trovoadas, ou estou equivocado?


----------



## windchill (11 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

Microburst disse:


> Mas para quinta-feira estão previstas trovoadas, ou estou equivocado?



Aparentemente parece-me possivel...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Os dois principias modelos estão um bocado confusos ou mesmo  "perdidos" no médio/longo prazo... O GFS mais para o longo prazo e o ECM logo a partir das 144h. Será interessante ver como se comportam nos próximos dias, pois após a boa frente de Quinta-feira com o seu bom pós-frontal a durar até ao fim de semana muita coisa poderá acontecer. As hipóteses de termos um bom período chuvoso são boas mas após o próximo fim de semana a situação pode divergir para diversos cenários.
Está interessante a situação!


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (11 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

A que tipo de cenarios te referes ?


----------



## MicaMito (11 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> A que tipo de cenarios te referes ?


tempo frio!


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

trovoadas disse:


> Os dois principias modelos estão um bocado confusos ou mesmo  "perdidos" no médio/longo prazo... O GFS mais para o longo prazo e o ECM logo a partir das 144h. Será interessante ver como se comportam nos próximos dias, pois após a boa frente de Quinta-feira com o seu bom pós-frontal a durar até ao fim de semana muita coisa poderá acontecer. As hipóteses de termos um bom período chuvoso são boas mas após o próximo fim de semana a situação pode divergir para diversos cenários.
> Está interessante a situação!



O jet forte a descer a latitudes baixas é uma serpente de comportamento brusco e algo imprevisível, para usar uma imagem metafórica.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

*:::::UPDATE::::::*

*Centro/Sul 4f02h----4f15h*

De acordo com a observação de SAT/RAD/SFC parece haver uma maior activação de uma margem frontal que neste momento se extende entre uma região de ciclogenese nos Açores e o SW da PI, separando uma massa de ar mais frio a norte e mais quente a sul.

Nas proximas 12h os modelos colocam uma short-wave  a avançar para leste, e dado o set up actual, é de prever que haja suporte dinamico adequado para que surja actividade convectiva ao longo da margem frontal.








A situação termo-dinamica ao longo desta area é caracterizada por convergencia frontal nos niveis baixos e alguma divergenca em altura, num perfil vertical que deverá conter algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE.
O shear modelado é moderado de caracter tendencialmente unidireccional ( 0-6km shear 15-25m/s) com sobreposição do jet polar aos 500-300hpa á margem frontal de niveis baixos.

Nestas condições parece plausivel que alguns dos focos convectivos se consigam organizar, nomeadamente em linhas/arcos, com possibilidade de ocorrencia de rajadas marginalmente severas em especial no litoral e areas expostas assim como precipitação pontualmente excessiva.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se uma situação complexa, que deverá trazer condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção por vezes severa em especial em partes do centro e sul.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma nova e poderosa perturbação polar avança pelo Atlantico norte até ao UK.
Associada a esta, um forte jet polar está presente ( 60-90kts aos 500-300hpa).
No seio do jet polar, dois maximos de vorticidade/short-waves propagam-se rapidamente de oeste para leste, uma afecta a região norte e a Galiza durante a madrugada e manhã, outra afecta a região centro e sul durante a tarde e noite...ambas as perturbações deverão interagir com uma forte area frontal nos niveis médios e baixos, gerando forte forçamento dinamico por divergencia em altura e frontogenese á sfc.

A presença de ar tropical maritimo modificado nas camadas mais baixas, e ar gradualmete mais frio de origem polar em altura deverá gradualmente desestabilizar a atmosfera, com até 500-1000J/Kg de SBCAPE a surgir.

Shear moderado a forte e com caracter rotacional deverá tambem estar presente dada a sobreposição da corrente  polar de oeste em altura com o LLJ do quadrante sul que estará presente no sector quente da perturbação frontal....os valores modelados até 35m/s de 0-6km shear são favoraveis á organização das estruturas convectivas em segmentos lineares, bow echoes e possivelmente alguma supercélula discreta.

*Na primeira metade do dia, a região Norte* deverá ser afectada pela 1a short wave, e pelo eixo de maior energia á sfc...os modelos colocam valores de CAPE em torno aos 500J/kg, algo limitados pela presença de ar ainda não muito frio em altura.
Ao longo do eixo de maior energia, deverão surgir algumas estruturas lineares com risco principalmente associado á ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente severas.
Entretanto, uma massa de ar mais frio deverá propagar-se vinda de norte, marcando uma frente fria que deverá afastar o eixo de maior energia para sul, ao longo desta frente deverão continuar a surgir alguns focos convectivos organizados em linhas, com capacidade de gerar rajada severas e precipitação excessiva.
Por fim, já ao fim da tarde, uma nova frente fria deverá cruzar a região, injectando uma massa de ar oceania mais estavel, e as condições de instabilidade deverão sofrer uma melhoria temporária, antes da chegada do nucleo de ar frio em altura durante a 6f.
Esta ultima frente fria actuará sobre uma massa de ar menos energética, no entanto poderão ainda assim surgir alguns focos bem organizados.

*No centro e sul, a situação é mais complicada...*
O eixo termico deverá avançar lentamente durante a tarde pela região, e o (pouco) aquecimento diurno deverá fornecer energia adicional, com CAPE possivelmente até 1000J/Kg.
A 1a area de frontogenese residual deverá chegar á região ao final da manhã, já em fase de dissipação...no entanto deverá haver convergencia suficiente para activar convecção que beneficiará de condições dinamicas favoraveis á organização em segmentos lineares, bowing lines ou mesmo supercélulas capazes de gerarrajadas severas e precipitação excessiva....não se pode excluir algum tornado.
Esta primeira linha deverá então tornar-se estacionária...pelo que são provaveis fenomenos de traning com actividade insistente sobre areas geograficas restritas...precipitações muito significativas ( 50-100mm/12h) não são de excluir.

Durante o fim da tarde e noite, a 2a frente fria deverá avançar rapidamente para SE, interagindo com a 1a e tornando-se a dominante.
Esta frente deverá entrar em melhor sincronia com a 2a short-wave, o que deverá proporcionar um suporte dinamico bastante favoravel á ocorrencia de convecção severa bem organizada em 1 ou 2 linhas principais.
A presença de ar mais frio e seco em altura deverá acentuar a instabilidade, e o forte shear é favoravel a estruturas supercelulares mais discretas, com risco de granizo, precip excessiva, rajadas severas e talvez um tornado.
A actividade deverá manter-se durante anoite á medida que avança até ao Algarve, onde a maior distancia á faixa de melhores condições dinamicas deverá causar algum enfraquecimento da convecção.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2014 às 14:05)

O IPMA acaba de colocar os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga , Porto e Aveiro sob aviso Laranja  por causa da chuva forte 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2014 às 14:20)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA acaba de colocar os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga , Porto e Aveiro sob aviso Laranja  por causa da chuva forte
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/



Sim.. terá a ver com a última saída do ECM e do próprio Arome, que carregam na precipitação nessas zonas durante a próixima madrugada.
Possivelmente outras zonas poderão ser alvo de actualização dos Avisos para Laranja, se a próxima saída confirmar as previsões para as zonas mais a Sul para o final do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Microburst (12 Nov 2014 às 14:39)

Que "bola", por assim dizer e à falta de melhor termo, é aquela que se aproxima rapidamente do Litoral Norte e bem visível através de satélite?


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2014 às 15:05)




----------



## PauloSR (12 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

Microburst disse:


> Que "bola", por assim dizer e à falta de melhor termo, é aquela que se aproxima rapidamente do Litoral Norte e bem visível através de satélite?



Rapidamente não é bem assim  É algo que vai afectar o continente mais logo, com especial incidência no Litoral Norte.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:06)

Essa estrutura corresponde à frente quente do sistema frontal em aproximação:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

Às 18 horas, prestes a entrar, ainda não havia chuva.




Comparação do jet a 200 hPa entre esta noite e amanhã à noite, altura em que se prevê o pico da precipitação na região sul:








e para o nível dos 500 hPa:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Beja também já está em aviso laranja


----------



## Candy (13 Nov 2014 às 04:21)

Segundo o ipma, parece que vamos ter direito a alguma festa de luzes!


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2014 às 10:09)

Segundo o site NOAA NWS Ocean Prediction Center aqui esta a instabilidade que se aproxima.










https://www.facebook.com/NWSOPC/posts/782086275183439?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

Nas proximas horas espera-se que a gradual interacção da lingua de maior energia com a 2a short wave e uma nova e mais vigorosa perturbação frontal, com  activação da convecção.
A melhoria das condições dinamicas deverá favorever convecção bem organizada com risco de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas, não se podendo excluir granizo e tornados.
Precipitações pontualmente superiores a 100mm/12h são plausiveis.


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Boas..

*Para amanhã* espera-se de novo um dia activo, com especial atenção á faixa litoral entre o Douro e o Sado.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um forte vortice preenchido por ar polar ( T500<-25ºC) instala-se nos 2/3 norte do continente, e um forte jet aos 500-300hpa estará presente entre o centro e o sul, separando o ar frio do ar mais quente a sul.
Neste jet, uma nova e intensa short wave propaga-se para leste durante o dia, e afecta em especial o centro.

Á superficie, após a passagem da frente fria pelo algarve aprox. ás 03h de 6a, uma massa de ar oceanico deverá afectar todo o território.
No entanto, com a aproximação da short wave, forçamento dinamico adequando deverá levar á genese de uma ondulação de niveis baixos, com o fluxo a reverter para SW, levando ao retorno de algum ar quente ao longo de uma margem frontal que se situará entre o litoral SW e o litoral N.

O ar frio em altura ao interagir com a massa de ar relativamente quente e humida nos niveis baixos deverá gerar valores de CAPE até 800-1200J/kg, confinados numa troposfera relativamente pouco espessa ( Geopotencial baixo), pelo que estes valores são indicativos de forte instabilidade.
O ar relativamente seco aos 500hpa deverá acentuar o gradiente de densidade/theta-e na vertical, resultando em TT index até 55-60, o que mais uma vez é indicativo de forte ou mesmo violenta instabilidade.

A chegada da short wave e da ondulação/frontogenese nos niveis baixos deverá gerar forçamento dinamico mais que adequado á genese de varios focos convectivos.

Dada a presença de forte fluxo troposferico, especialmente assinalavel na periferia do jet polar que afectará a região centro, shear moderado a forte deverá estar presente, com até 15-30m/s de 0-6km shear.
Este shear tomará um crescente caracter rotacional á medida que se establece a advecção quente pré frontal durante a tarde.

*Neste ambiente, varios segmentos lineares deverão surgir, com risco claro de granizo, rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva...durante a tarde, o shear mais rotacional deverá favorecer modos supercelulares, com risco de granizo que poderá ser pontualmente grande, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e tornados.*

Na região centro, entre o Vouga e o Tejo, espera-se um overlay especialmente interessante dos varios parametros termo-dinamicos, e poderá ser feito um upgrade para nivel vermelho caso os modelos intensifiquem o cenário.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

stormy disse:


> Nas proximas horas espera-se que a gradual interacção da lingua de maior energia com a 2a short wave e uma nova e mais vigorosa perturbação frontal, com  activação da convecção.
> A melhoria das condições dinamicas deverá favorever convecção bem organizada com risco de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas, não se podendo excluir granizo e tornados.
> Precipitações pontualmente superiores a 100mm/12h são plausiveis.




Bom dia

Agora percebo então o completo desfasamento entre a previsão descritiva do IPMA para hoje para a Grande Lisboa...

*GRANDE LISBOA: *_Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da manhã, diminuindo de
intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sul, soprando temporariamente forte
(até 40 km/h).
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima


... _e os avisos chegados por e-mail do IPMA ainda há pouco:

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Setúbal/Lisboa*

Laranja - *Precipitação* Periodos de chuva persistente e forte Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento
Válido entre *2014-11-13 18:00:00* e *2014-11-13 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo - *Vento* Rajadas da ordem de 70 km h
Válido entre *2014-11-13 13:00:00* e *2014-11-13 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo - *Precipitação* Periodos de chuva por vezes forte
Válido entre *2014-11-13 15:00:00* e *2014-11-13 17:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo - *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros
Válido entre *2014-11-14 12:00:00* e *2014-11-15 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*


Obrigado stormy!


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

O IPMA teve alguma dificuldade de analise...compreensivel dado que é uma situação complexa.
Ontem apostei na previsão que coloquei, com a faixa laranja mais ao centro, porque a minha analise levou-me a crer que isto se ia "montar" desta maneira.
No entanto, realço que as minhas previsões são mais direccionadas para a convecção, pelo que coloquei a amarelo areas do norte que tiveram muita chuva mas que por ser estratiforme, não é tão destacavel como aquela produzida pelas células.

O IPMA esteve bem em colocar o laranja no norte por esses motivos ( chuva em gerar forte)..


----------



## Fernando Costa (13 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

Estou a ficar preocupado. Olhando os modelos estes estão a querer colocar o anticiclone em cima de nós, mas isto lá mais para o fim do mês. Esperemos que mude até lá.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Estou a ficar preocupado. Olhando os modelos estes estão a querer colocar o anticiclone em cima de nós, mas isto lá mais para o fim do mês. Esperemos que mude até lá.





Eu só vejo chuva chuva e tempo fresco.


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Já se nota a evolução de varias células com precipitação intensa associada, bem como algumas rajadas fortes.

Nas proximas 12h entraremos no periodo de melhor "phasing" entre os varios elementos sinópticos, pelo que é de esperar que continuem a surgir células activas, cada vez melhor organizadas e de evolução mais rápida, primeiro numa faixa entre o Mondego e o Sado, e posteriormente na região do Baixo Alentejo, saindo a area de maior actividade pelo Sudeste a partir das 3-4am de amanhã.


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Neste momento o eixo térmico, com maior energia está a cruzar o Sul enquanto que na região centro está presente uma massa de ar quente mas ligeiramente mais fria que aquela presente ao longo do eixo térmico.
Nas proximas horas continuarão a surgir células severas em especial no Alentejo.

Depois da passagem do eixo térmico, as condições manteem-se favoraveis a algumas células pontualmente fortes, que poderão surgir nomeadamente nas proximidades da frente fria que acaba de entrar pelo NW do território, e deverá continuar a progredir para SE rapidamente.

Após a passagem da frente fria, um rain shield anafrontal deverá causar alguma precipitação, sendo que a partir da madrugada, a chegada de ar mais frio em altura deverá iniciar a convecção pós frontal, que será pontualmente severa ( ver previsão para amanhã).


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

Há muitos anos que não me lembro de ver anomalias deste calibre.




Não tenho dúvidas de que esta é a principal razão da abundância de trombas, funis, tornados, células em rotação, etc
E, claro, das temperaturas e humidade atmosféricas.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 01:42)

O pós-frontal está com bom aspecto.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 01:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> O pós-frontal está com bom aspecto.



E tem melhorado ao longo das horas! A carta sinóptica das 18h mostrava três linhas de instabilidade principais. É porque estas temperaturas quase "absurdas" à meia-noite têm de ser "varridas" para descer ao nível de uma massa de ar fria polar modificada pós-frontal.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Cá estão as sucessivas linhas na massa de ar pós-frontal, na carta sinóptica das 00h. Segundo esta análise, a segunda frente estaria a entrar na região de Lisboa por aquela hora, pouco se notou... enquanto que a primeira frente estaria sobre o sotavento algarvio e aí sim, precipitações notáveis.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Hoje no estofex:

"...Parts of Portugal and NW Spain, the Bay of Biscay and the W-English Channel ...

Active marine convection is forecast, as cold mid-levels cover the warm sea. Repeatedly onshore moving showers and thunderstorms with graupel/marginal hail and gusty winds are forecast. A small leve 1 was issued, where some onshore CAPE overlaps with enhanced LL shear. An isolated tornado event is possible. Heavy rain also occurs with numerous onshore moving strong showers/thunderstorms."
Previsão entre hoje (6h) e amanhã (6h).

Há convecção marítima activa prevista devido ao frio nos níveis médios que cobre o oceano (que tem temperatura acima do normal).
Está prevista a entrada de aguaceiros, trovoadas com granizo\saraiva marginal e rajadas de vento fortes.
É possivel um evento de tornado isolado.
A chuva forte também deverá ocorrer devido à entrada de numerosas células, fortes, de aguaceiros\trovoadas.

Para já já há registo de trovoada e queda de granizo no litoral norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 12:06)




----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje no estofex:
> 
> "...Parts of Portugal and NW Spain, the Bay of Biscay and the W-English Channel ...
> 
> ...




Honra seja feita quer aos amadores do ESTOFEX quer aos profissionais do IPMA pelas previsões feitas. Mais uma vez quer uns quer outros (e apesar das críticas que primeiros e sobretudo segundos vão recebendo) estiveram bastante bem.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

vitamos disse:


> Honra seja feita quer aos amadores do ESTOFEX quer aos profissionais do IPMA pelas previsões feitas. Mais uma vez quer uns quer outros (e apesar das críticas que primeiros e sobretudo segundos vão recebendo) estiveram bastante bem.



Só um reparo, as pessoas ligadas ao ESTOFEX não são "amadoras"...alias, é um insulto chamar-lhes isso.
É gente formada quer no ramo da Meteorologia e Geofisica quer no ramo da Geografia Fisica/Climatologia, todos eles com uma experiencia grande ao nivel do estudo dos fenomentos convectivos...alguns trabalharam temporariamente no NWS de Norman-OK e a maioria fez estudos detalhados acerca do tema da convecção severa.

Não são amadores, é gente empreendedora que arriscou construir um site não-oficial de previsão de tempo severo convectivo, que alem disso criaram paginas de analise especial ( LightningWizard, Estofex Modelmaps) ao dispor de toda a comunidade de amantes da Meteorologia.

Merecem efectivamente o maior respeito e consideração, e acima de tudo uma palavra de amizade...


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2014 às 15:30)

Boas...

Para amanhã teremos um dia de novo activo em especial na Região NW, onde coloco um nivel moderado.

*Analise/Discussão*

Durante a proxima noite é de esperar uma acalmia temporária da actividade convectiva, com a passagem de uma dorsal em altura com um campo de subsidencia associado a esta e a uma short wave que se afasta para leste sobre Espanha.

A partir do inicio da manhã, uma nova e intensa short wave deverá aproximar-se e cruzar o norte e centro de PT continental ao longo do dia.

Esta short wave traz consigo um novo lobo de divergencia em altura, e um maximo de velocidade do jet polar, com até 70-100kts do qdt oeste aos 500-300hpa.

Á superficie, em resposta ao forçamento dinamico, uma nova low level wave deverá formar-se, com rotação do vento para S, e uma gradual advecção de ar mais humido e energético.
Neste contexto, CAPE até 500-800J/Kg deverá formar-se, numa atrmosfera de novo caracterizada por espessuras geopotenciais baixas e fortes gradientes verticais de temperatura e humidade ( TTindex até 55).

Espera-se assim que novos focos convectivos se formem expontaneamente dada a forte instabilidade, e que depois evluam e se organizem com a gradual melhoria das condições dinamicas ao longo do dia.

*A presença de shear forte com algum caracter rotacional ( 0-6km shear até 30m/s) favorecerá estruturas lineares ou em arco capazes de gerar rajadas pontualmente severas, granizo e precipitação excessiva.
Um tornado ou tromba não são de excluir.




*


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

As pessoas do ESTOFEX são efectivamente amadoras... Com todo o orgulho... Não insultei... Antes pelo contrário. Fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

stormy disse:


> Só um reparo, as pessoas ligadas ao ESTOFEX não são "amadoras"...alias, é um insulto chamar-lhes isso.
> Não são amadores, é gente empreendedora que arriscou construir um site não-oficial de previsão de tempo severo convectivo, que alem disso criaram paginas de analise especial ( LightningWizard, Estofex Modelmaps) ao dispor de toda a comunidade de amantes da Meteorologia.









Não é um instituto oficial, logo as previsões são consideradas amadoras e eles são efectivamente meteorologistas ninguém lhe tira o mérito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Se são meteorologistas não são amadores. O conceito de amador, independentemente da área, implica uma não formação específica. Normalmente, pessoas que a título pessoal se interessam, investigam e dedicam a determinada área. Se há formação específica na área da meteorologia e se fazem previsões nessa área, então não são amadores. São profissionais que se dedicam à sua área numa plataforma não oficial. Se um médico escrever sobre medicina num blog, isso não faz dele um amador, apesar de um blog não ser uma plataforma oficial. Já agora, cá fica: http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/amador


----------



## dlourenco (14 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

O que esperar para o litoral norte para a noite ?


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Esse debate de ser amadores ou não, porque o site é oficial ou não... pensem nessas pessoas como médicos então: têm o curso, mas exercem-no "em casa", continuam a ser médicos porque têm formação nisso ou são pessoas com conhecimentos?


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2014 às 22:29)

Atençao ao off-topic


----------



## Zapiao (15 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

Ja olharam para a imagem satelite? http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg

Parece que amanha vamos ter boas abertas e diferente daquilo que o colega Stormy está a prever......


----------



## AndrePereira (15 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Penso que sera mais um misto de aguaceiros fortes alternado com boas abertas.. Esperando uma tarde bem mais alegre que as ultimas.. 
Nao sei como e que aquelas celulas a NO vao evoluir..


----------



## dASk (15 Nov 2014 às 10:54)

Bom dia! Já repararam no GFS entre terça e quarta-feira principalmente aqui para a região da Grande Lisboa? Sei que ainda falta algum tempo mas alguém mais entendido quer comentar o que se pode esperar? Outra coisa que reparei é que o anticiclone aparentemente ainda não quer nada connosco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 12:07)

Sem dúvida Dask, valores signifactivos de precipitação, aqui para Cascais o GFS prevê na quarta-feira > 50 mm,até lá, vai ocorrer muito o tira-mete, mete tira em termos de valores de precipitação.
O ECMWF não está tão _agressivo_, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2014 às 12:33)

Nos últimos dias, a guerra do ECMWF com o GFS, principalmente para dia 19 (Quarta-feira), tem tido discrepâncias algo assinaláveis, quando estamos no período, em que o ECM é bem melhor do que o GFS, mas algo está errado num deles. Falando no Algarve, o GFS coloca mais precipitação no Barlavento do que no Sotavento em que, aqui em Olhão prevê uns 5 mm na quarta-feira, já o ECM embora esta saída das 00 tenha sido a menos favorável deste modelo até agora, prevê cerca de 20 mm, ontem o ECM colocava cerca de 50 mm para aqui, diminuiu é certo mas ontem o GFS nem colocava precipitação para aqui.


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

boas o que podemos esperar para os proximos dias?


----------



## MicaMito (15 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Em termos de vento Quarta e Quinta estão a ser previstos com intensidade agora pergunto aos entendidos se há possibilidade destas previsões se alterarem?


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Nesta altura vejo todos os modelos convergentes para a chuva a entrar forte na terça-feira, para a tarde. E mesmo para quarta-feira parece haver consenso para um evento de chuva importante, especial incidência na região centro. Continuação segundo alguns para quinta-feira. A partir daí não sei.
Instala-se o que se chama uma _cut-off_ que segundo o GFS desce até às Canárias e permanece alguns dias sem se dissipar? Retorna para norte rejuvenescida, removida por um grande núcleo depressionário nos Açores, e nessa altura pode dar uma situação de chuva intensa para o sul e litoral oeste ou mesmo todo o território. A Madeira entretanto terá sido afectada persistentemente pela cut-off quase estacionária. O que acham?


----------



## Candy (16 Nov 2014 às 02:51)

Ok, eu sei que ainda é um cenário hipotético e que até lá isto muda tudo, mas...


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 02:58)

Candy disse:


> Ok, eu sei que ainda é um cenário hipotético e que até lá isto muda tudo, mas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esquece lá as 384h, é pura ficção cientifica!


----------



## Candy (16 Nov 2014 às 03:04)

humpf... pois... pelo menos dá pra imaginar a coisa


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 03:36)

A única coisa certa é que enquanto as temperaturas superficiais do oceano se mantiverem com os valores anómalos tão grandes não haverá descanso longo das depressões e fenómenos por vezes intensos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Nov 2014 às 03:37)

StormRic disse:


> A única coisa certa é que enquanto as temperaturas superficiais do oceano se mantiverem com os valores anómalos tão grandes não haverá descanso longo das depressões e fenómenos por vezes intensos.


A gente quer é festa!


----------



## Candy (16 Nov 2014 às 03:40)

O que é certo é que a situação de dia 19 não alterou muito desde as 384 horas. Esperemos que já não altere muito agora que está tão perto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 06:34)

A run das 0h do GFS continua a insistir e a agravar o fim do mês. Uma segunda cut-off instalar-se-ia a oes-sudoeste da península a partir do dia 28 e aí ficaria entrando por Dezembro. Sabemos o que isso significa, especialmente para o sul. Podemos ter um mega evento de chuva. Estamos muito longe ainda claro, mas aquelas temperaturas do mar terão que descer alguma vez.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Os modelos estão a devolver-nos um médio e longo prazo bem passados por chuva. As altas pressões na Russia europeia mantêm-se firmes.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2014 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> A run das 0h do GFS continua a insistir e a agravar o fim do mês. Uma segunda cut-off instalar-se-ia a oes-sudoeste da península a partir do dia 28 e aí ficaria entrando por Dezembro. Sabemos o que isso significa, especialmente para o sul. Podemos ter um mega evento de chuva. Estamos muito longe ainda claro, mas aquelas temperaturas do mar terão que descer alguma vez.



Pode ser a vez das regiões mais a Sul do País verem qualquer coisa de jeito mas convêm não elevar as expectativas pois tudo se pode esfumar num ápice. 
Para já estou curioso em relação à situação de Quarta mas conto sempre mais com o menos do que com o mais pois temos experiência no passado de em situações semelhantes a precipitação ficar quase toda no mar. Eu diria que com os dados que atualmente dispomos toda a costa Oeste poderá ter valores significativos de precipitação, no entanto amanhã já poderá ser bem diferente. Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## boneli (16 Nov 2014 às 20:26)

Metaforicamente falando...muito água ainda vai passa debaixo da ponte!!!! 

Houve uma altura que os modelos já mostravam a possibilidade do regresso do AA, mas e tudo o vento levou!!! Parece que o Sul poderá ter alguns acumulados interessantes e juntar-se aqui ao Norte, isto claro se os modelos se mantiverem.


Bem um Novembro que não se vê todos os anos e que é a alegria de todos ou quase todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Nesta ultima saída, o ECMWF carregou e bem na precipitação para a próxima quarta-feira, aqui na Grande Lisboa.
Já não restam muitas dúvidas, aproximam-se dias bem chuvosos.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta ultima saída, o ECMWF carregou e bem na precipitação



Podes dar-me o link onde se pode consultar a precipitação desse modelo? Já procurei e só vejo cartas de vento a 850hpa, geopotencial e pressão.....


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

Lightning disse:


> Podes dar-me o link onde se pode consultar a precipitação desse modelo? Já procurei e só vejo cartas de vento a 850hpa, geopotencial e pressão.....



Eu vejo pelo Yr.NO e Foreca, como são outputs do ECMWF, sempre dá para ter uma noção da previsão desse modelo.
______

Entretanto a ultima run já está disponivel no site do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Esta saída das 12 do GFS, já está mais de acordo como o ECM vinha mostrando há vários dias, para 4ª feira, mais uma vez, o GFS a ir claramente atrás do ECM.

Nesta run das 18, o GFS carregou e bem na precipitação com cerca de 120 mm  para esta zona, para VRSA cerca de 78 mm e para a zona de Portimão cerca de 153 mm.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Trovoada não está prevista e a nivel de vento como será ?


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Trovoada não está prevista e a nivel de vento como será ?



Quem disse que não estava prevista trovoada!?? O vento vai ser forte também.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 02:43)

Zapiao disse:


> Trovoada não está prevista e a nivel de vento como será ?





miguel disse:


> Quem disse que não estava prevista trovoada!?? O vento vai ser forte também.





> *Continente*
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 18.novembro.2014
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ou
> ...


_

Realmente não está prevista trovoada._


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

miguel disse:


> Quem disse que não estava prevista trovoada!?? O vento vai ser forte também.


Basta ver os níveis do Cape que são baixíssimos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 10:44)

Carregamento. 
Amanhã já devem surgir os respectivos avisos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

e na minha zona 0mm


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

Boas,

com a precipitação prevista para esta semana certamente algumas estações do NW irão ficar acima dos *400mm *mensais, é notável tendo em conta que o mês ainda vai a pouco mais de meio


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

Previsão actualizada  do IPMA para quarta feira, fala em condições favoráveis para  trovadas:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 19.novembro.2014

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir do meio da manhã,
em especial no litoral.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
no litoral.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 65 km/h
no litoral, e forte (40 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h
nas terras altas a partir do fim da manhã.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 17 de novembro de 2014 às 11:29 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2014 às 12:31)

Boas..

Para 3f/4f espera-se um novo periodo de instabilidade, associada a uma perturbação frontal, que será por vezes forte na região do litoral centro, onde coloco um nivel de risco baixo especialmente por precipitação excessiva.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova e intensa perturbação polar avança desde NW e coloca-se bem a oeste de PT continental.
Durante o periodo, um forte jet de niveis médios e altos aproxima-se do território, na margem da referida perturbação.
Ao longo deste jet, duas short waves rasam o litoral oeste, estando associada a estas um campo de forçamento dinamico incrementado pela divergencia na entrada do jet stream.

Á superficie o fluxo roda a S, e entra ar de caracteristicas tropicais..uma perturbação de superficie vai-se organizando apoiada pela melhoria das condições dinamicas em altura..esta perturbação deverá acabar por entrar pelo litoral oeste, e na sua retaguarda manter-se-há uma area de convergencia por advecção diferencial, na fronteira entre ar mais quente que entra de sul e ar mais frio a norte e noroeste.

A entrada de ar quente no sector quente da perturbação, com um low level jet evidente aos 925hpa, e o gradual arrefecimento em altura deverá gerar SBCAPE até 300-800J/Kg, instabilidade algo marginal mas compensada pela dinamica favoravel.
O aumento do escoamento nos niveis altos deverá gerar shear, com caracter rotacional...este shear ( até 20m/s entre a sfc e os 6km) deverá apoiar a organização de células organizadas...nomeadamente em clusters proximos ao triple point e alguns segmentos lineares.
O CAPE marginal indicia convecção pouco profunda, pelo que há duvidas quanto ao grau até ao qual a convecção conseguirá aproveitar este shear.

*No entanto...partindo da ideia de que pelo menos algumas células conseguirão atingir alguma profundidade/organização, há um risco evidente de  precipitação excessiva especialmente devido ao movimento lento das mesmas e aos perfis atmosfericos quase totalmente saturados.


Sintese sinóptica





Analise de risco




*


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e na minha zona 0mm



Mas vai ser compensada mais adiante...


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 18:06)

102mm para Vila do Bispo, 84mm para Aljezur... 12mm para Faro. GFS 12Z


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Se os modelos não rebaixarem isto, quer seja mais a sul ou na área de Lisboa... estas quantidades são excessivas.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e na minha zona 0mm


Pois deve ser complicado digerir, tu com 0 e outros com 100 ou mais....


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

Estou a ver que amanhã e quarta feira,só de galochas!


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Pode acabar tudo na costa de Marrocos...


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

Isso é que já não teria piada


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Cartas sinópticas:
12h





18h




campo da pressão a descer, o vale depressionário a abrir-se para sul e a fechar-se a norte.
Comparando esta última carta com a previsão para as 18h do GFS na run das 12h, o campo da pressão corresponde de forma bastante exacta, nomeadamente nos valores dos centros.
Ainda segundo esta run, não é aquele núcleo a 986 que será o centro da cut-off. Esta nascerá entre aquele  e os Açores à medida que o núcleo continuar o cavamento mas deslocando-se lentamente para norte e estabilizando, posteriormente encherá, estrangulado entre os dois anticiclones e acabará como satélite de uma depressão maior a sudoeste da Groenlândia. A actividade para nós depois de quarta-feira e até ao fim de semana, penso que depende do volume da massa de ar frio injectada por aquele fluxo conjunto do núcleo 986 em cavamento e do anticiclone 1032 a oes-sudoeste e da manutenção do vale que irá deslocando-se para leste.


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

Nada está garantido, como temos visto nas várias saídas dos modelos, a posição do sistema quase estacionário tem oscilado um bocado. Tanto se pode dar o maior acumulado  ao largo, sem grande aparato, como em cheio em alguma zona mais urbana como Lisboa. A atmosfera estará mesmo com muita água disponível para precipitar, e caso haja forçamento suficiente, dada a lenta deslocação, os acumulados podem ser muito significativos.

A acontecer acertar o pico da precipitação em terra, vendo as várias saídas parece relativamente claro que a maior probabilidade está na faixa costeira entre Lisboa e Sagres. 

Certo mesmo é que serão vários dias de muita chuva, em particular quarta e quinta. Há que relembrar que mesmo sem muita instabilidade, sistemas quase estacionários, com tanta água disponível, são geralmente sinónimo de quantidades abundantes de chuva. Se no Norte são relativamente normais e pacatos, sistemas destes mais a sul podem ser mais complicados... Alguns dos maiores acumulados, e também algumas das trovoadas mais intensas que me recordo foram em sistemas deste tipo. Mas claro, cada caso é um caso.

Só espero é que apesar do potencial e inegável entusiasmo adjacente às vésperas de tal evento, não estejamos a pedir demais... Um dia de semana com acumulados da ordem dos previstos em algumas das saídas dos modelos, e em regime tão persistente, ser em cheio por exemplo numa cidade problemática em cheias como Lisboa, mais do que interessante, podia ser era mais para o desastroso, sem muita "piada".
Aguardemos as cenas dos próximos capítulos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:23)

*Mensagem transferida do tópico Litoral Centro*
Amanhã deve chover praticamente a tarde toda com a chegada da frente quente ao meio dia seguida da frente fria ao fim da tarde e ao longo da noite. Na quarta feira pelo vistos vai ser o pior dia, já preveem acumulados de *41mm* em Lisboa graças a Portugal ser afetado por uma frente estacionária que se prolonga até quinta-feira. A carta das frentes é muito confusa e instável devido ao alongamento do sistema de baixa pressão do Atlântico Norte até ao Sul de Portugal, onde se deve dividir e ficar estacionário até sexta-feira, onde a precipitação é menos provável. 

Aqui pode-se ver que logo que às 18h de dia 18 Nov. chega a bomba mais conhecida como frente fria






Mas às 00h pode-se ver que a frente fria perde a sua intensidade





A chuva deve-se manter pela noite toda e quando chega às 12h de dia 19 Nov. é que vão ser elas!




Como podem ver o sudoeste de Portugal vai ser o mais afetado pelo deslocamento deste sistema de baixa pressão e consequente manutenção da frente estacionária.

Mais uma vez, aqui às 18h de dia 19 Nov. continua-se a perceber que a frente mal se mexe, vai ser lindo vai... Isto prolonga-se até quinta-feira.





Às 6h de quinta feira a frente CONTINUA A TEIMAR com o território português e lá vem mais chuva! 





Finalmente neste festival mais que chuvoso, às 12h de dia 20 Nov. a frente continua a afetar o sudoeste de Portugal.





Depois na sexta feira o sistema de baixa pressão desaparece e com ele lá se vai a frente estacionária. É com quase certeza que digo que vão haver cheias e das boas... 

Desculpem se me enganei em alguma coisa do ponto de vista cientifico, mas não sou perito em análises de cartas meteorológicas. Se algum estiver de errado não me importo que corrigem, sou apenas uma aprendiz


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

Lembro-me de Novembro como aquele mês que mal costuma chover, no ano passado houve uma ou duas semanas sem chuva e céu limpo e muito frio e como sabia bem o Sol de Inverno... Este ano pelos vistos o anti-ciclone dos Açores não dá tréguas e até agora tem sido só chuva e mais chuva...


----------



## Brito (17 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

boa noite.. bem muita chuva em perspetiva  mas de sexta em diante teremos uns 3 dias pelo menos, embora associados a alguma instabilidade, de temperaturas bem amenas o que ate vai saber bem depois deste longo período chuvoso

Penso que la para final do mês as coisas mudem


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Nov 2014 às 01:56)

Amanha por esta hora ja há festa


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 04:02)

A run das 0h do GFS cavou um pouco mais a cut-off sobre a Madeira na sexta-feira, aumenta assim o gradiente da pressão no sul, a frente que estaria a atingir o noroeste recuou um pouco, a precipitação para sábado à tarde restringe o seu início ao sul e até à noite não afecta o norte pois a frente é empurrada para noroeste seguindo o deslocamento do anticiclone e o reforço dos ventos de sueste associados à depressão mais cavada. Esse núcleo anticiclónico posiciona-se mais a noroeste e a sua extensão em crista para sudoeste enfranquece. A precipitação continua no sul para domingo, especialmente no barlavento, e reaparece no extremo norte/interior; mantém-se só no litoral oeste a sul de Lisboa para a noite e depois no litoral da região centro e nessa altura a depressão ja estará avançada na fase de enchimento. E não vale a pena ir mais para diante. Contudo a situação para dia 27 não está completamente comprometida mas adiada para dia 28 e deslocada para norte, já não figurando o núcleo que entraria de noroeste para sueste.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Água vai em Lisboa novamente... ou pelo menos será difícil evitar as mesmas imagens.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2014 às 08:55)

Segundo o GFS a frente deverá chegar aqui ao Norte mais ao fim da tarde:






O ECMWF mostra para hoje a frente atingindo em especial o Litoral Oeste e para amanhã também com a maior precipitação atingindo o Litoral Oeste.

Sinceramente não me parece "nada de especial", para o Norte é uma frente vulgar, o pior poderá ser no Centro/Sul , isto se se formarem alguns sistemas convectivos de movimento lento sobre  alguma Cidade/Vila ou zonas sensíveis a inundações, mas já vi a coisa mais "agressiva" nos modelos.. 

No entanto há sempre o factor surpresa.

O melhor é seguir a evolução pelo satélite/radar


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

O IPMA colocou as regiões do Sul e parte do Litoral Centro e Aviso Amarelo para precipitação persistente e por vezes forte, a partir das 18h de hoje.
A ver o que se concretiza.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

Pouco falta para o início da precipitação, que a poucas horas de ocorrer é modelada em cerca de 13 mm para hoje. Serão dias bastante produtivos a nível hidrológico.


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2014 às 11:57)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se um dia activo, com especial atenção ao litoral sudoeste, onde coloco um nivel de risco moderado.

*Analise/Discussão*

Os modelos parecem estar de acordo neste momento...
Uma forte perturbação em altura deverá aprofundar-se e amplificar a oeste de PT continental, um forte jet de niveis altos deverá establecer-se entre a Madeira e a Peninsula, no seio do qual uma forte short wave deverá ejectar-se para NE ao longo do dia.
Entre as 09h de 4a e as 15h de 4a uma pequena dorsal deverá estar ainda presente, estabilizando ligeiramente a atmosfera..mas a partir das 15h de 4a a short wave, seguida por varios nucleos de vorticidade, deverá avançar sobre o território, acentuando a divergencia e o escoamento nos niveis altos.

Espera-se assim a gradual dinamização da atmosfera, com condições a melhorar ao longo do dia..

Á superficie uma margem frontal estacionária deverá manter-se ao longo do litoral SW, resultado da passagem da perturbação frontal da proxima noite.
Amanhã, em resposta á melhoria das condições dinamicas, esta area frontal será reactivada e impulsionada para norte assumindo um caracter frontal quente.
Ao longo dela, varios nucleos de vorticidade culminarão num vasto campo depressionário alongado, com um um nucleo primário a norte da RAM e outro que passará ao longo do litoral SW continental.

A gradual injecção de ar quente, a forte convergencia ao longo da faixa frontal principal e das areas de frontogenese, assim como a convergencia do sueste que começará a soprar desde o Estreito de Gibraltar deverão criar um ambiente de forte forçamento dinamico e crescente instabilidade ( CAPE a ascender até 500-1500J/Kg).

A intensificação do fluxo em altura deverá gerar shear moderado ( 15-20m/s de 0-6km e 1-8km shear) com algum caracter rotacional, suficiente para garantir organização das células em segmentos lineares ao longo dos eixos de advecção e até algumas supercelulas nas proximidades das margens frontais quentes ( onde há mais helicidade)

*A partir do fim da tarde*, uma  bolsa de ar tropical deverá entrar pelo SW, com um maximo de CAPE associado.
Este ar quente chegará na retaguarda do nucleo secundário de ciclogenese, e é impulsionado para norte por um impressionante low level jet...convergencia na região terminal do LLJ (frente quente) assim como ao longo do Barlavento Alragrvio e litoral SW, por efeito da circulação de sueste nos niveis baixos, deverá incentivar a genese de convecção em segmentos lineares ( LEWP/Bow) que poderá posteriormente evoluir em MCS globular.

*Quaisquer estruturas deste tipo poderão ser capazes de produzir precipitação excessiva (até 100mm/8h), rajadas severas, tornados e granizo.*

Este é um setup clássico de tempo severo para a região sul e lit. oeste, e há confiança para colocar um nivel moderado de risco.
Poderá ter de ser feito um upgrade para nivel vermelho ( esp. litoral Sines-C Carvoeiro) caso haja uma melhoria da disponibilidade de CAPE.

*Sintese Sinóptica*





*Analise de risco*


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 15:31)

Sinóptica:

06h





12h o núcleo depressionário cavou ligeiramente mais do que o previsto, mas não é ele que nos vai afectar





o núcleo está indicado como "desenvolvendo ventos de força de furacão" na análise das 06h do NHC.


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Será que os avisos amarelos do IM bastam para esta situação?.... Quer-me parecer que não...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Eu acho até que são exagerados pelo menos para o meu distrito


----------



## meko60 (18 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Eu acho até que são exagerados pelo menos para o meu distrito


Boas!
O distrito de Beja tem litoral!É possível que para Serpa própriamente,seja exagerado,mas como o aviso é a nível de distrito......


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Pessoal amanhã é toda a gente a caçar tempestades na janela. Muito cape segundo os modelos nas zonas que o @stormy indicou.
Fiquem atentos ao radar do ipma, rain alarm, meteogalicia e aemet e ás imagens satélite e das descargas elétricas do sat24.

Pode existir um pequeno risco de haver fenómenos de vento extremo, mas ninguém garante que estes fenómenos aconteçam, por isso atentos ás imagens radar, se não tiverem internet por perto, atenção ás Wall clouds.

Boas imagens, bons vídeos e bom nowcasting

Wall cloud


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2014 às 20:47)

Peço desculpa mas não percebi o que têm essas imagens a ver com o que se vai passar queira explicar !


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

Basicamente, pelo que percebi, Teles, vão haver condições favoráveis a fenómenos estranhos e "anormais". Supercélulas ou como é que lhes chamam, os media chamam-lhe fenómenos extremos de vento ou mini-tornados, essas coisas assim possuídas que Portugal não está acostumado a "suportar", mas que nos últimos tempos tem vindo a acontecer mais frequentemente. Como pudemos ver pelos relatos das últimas semanas: trombas de água aqui e ali, tornados e quase tornados. Também indicam que vai haver muita água e trovoadas. Acho que era isto que era suposto perceber-se do outro post.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Imagem de satélite das 22.15h (EUMETSAT):







Bela depressao no atlãntico norte...
E perto da madeira possível convecção formada no mar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 23:15)

A frente até ao momento deixou precipitações bastante aquém do previsto. Havia avisos do sul até ao distrito de Leiria que começavam às 18h e onde praticamente não choveu algo de significativo quanto mais para um aviso.
É preciso tirar conclusões, esta actividade abaixo do esperado significa que amanhã haverá maior energia envolvida na perturbação que vem lá? Ou todo o sistema está simplesmente atrasado e as precipitações esperadas para hoje ainda vão ocorrer mas mais tarde e, portanto, só amanhã?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2014 às 23:26)

Há também a possibilidade de o sistema se enviesar mais para Oeste e acabar a maioria da precipitação no mar. Veremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há também a possibilidade de o sistema se enviesar mais para Oeste e acabar a maioria da precipitação no mar. Veremos.



Exacto, por alguma razão o aviso ainda é amarelo,provavelmente existem incertezas, caso o grosso da precipicitação entre em terra, o aviso sobe certamente para laranja.
Amanhã será sem duvida um excelente dia para fazer _nowcasting_.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Comparação da precipitação ao longo das horas com os níveis de aviso e horas de início: verde escuro, nenhum aviso foi emitido; verde claro, aviso de precipitação por vezes forte a partir das 12:00 de dia 19; amarelo torrado, aviso a iniciar às 00h de dia 19, idêntico para a precipitação mas incluindo também fenómenos de vento extremo; amarelo, aviso idêntico ao anterior e iniciado às 18h de dia 18.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

Fiascada é o que é isto, aqui em Coimbra cairam uns chuviscos que se eu fosse o S .Pedro tinha vergonha de os ter produzido .


----------



## trepkos (19 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Teles disse:


> Peço desculpa mas não percebi o que têm essas imagens a ver com o que se vai passar queira explicar !


Também nao percebi o que disse o colega, queres ver que vivemos no Arkansas?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 03:54)

sinóptica de ontem das 18h





e das 0h de hoje




segundo aquela análise, a frente já oclusa desloca-se vagarosamente para leste perdendo actividade. O mapa geral dos acumulados nas horas seguintes mostra valores reduzidos, apenas algo significativos no interior centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 06:09)




----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 06:20)

jonas_87 disse:


>



basicamente coincide com a previsão do GFS.

Interessante como a zona de geração das células que vão chegar dentro em pouco está mesmo em cima do máximo da anomalia das temperaturas superficiais do oceano:




Nota-se no entanto finalmente uma certa erosão desta anomalia.
Ainda este artigo extremamente interessante, dado que este ano tem sido um dos mais notáveis de sempre quanto a actividade eléctrica:
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30103561


----------



## windchill (19 Nov 2014 às 07:51)

StormRic disse:


> basicamente coincide com a previsão do GFS.
> 
> Interessante como a zona de geração das células que vão chegar dentro em pouco está mesmo em cima do máximo da anomalia das temperaturas superficiais do oceano:
> 
> ...



Bem visto...... esta anomalia pode potenciar o desenvolvimento do que aí vem....


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2014 às 09:39)

Pois é...
Já basicamente em modo _nowcasting_, o radar, satélite, e previsões a curto-prazo dos modelos mostram que dificilmente não teremos uma tarde bastante complicada pela zona da Grande Lisboa...


----------



## fog (19 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

O q lá vem é a sério?
http://www.sat24.com/pt/?ir=true


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

fog disse:


> O q lá vem é a sério?
> http://www.sat24.com/pt/?ir=true



Sim,é.


----------



## fog (19 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim,é.


Parece monstruoso! Qual a previsibilidade desse prodígio atingir Lisboa e Vale do Tejo?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

fog disse:


> Parece monstruoso! Qual a previsibilidade desse prodígio atingir Lisboa e Vale do Tejo?



Parece-me estar mais deslocada para oeste do que seria de esperar para acertar em cheio no litoral. O movimento daquelas células é mais sul-norte embora todo o conjunto tenha ondulações.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 13:09)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me estar mais deslocada para oeste do que seria de esperar para acertar em cheio no litoral. O movimento daquelas células é mais sul-norte embora todo o conjunto tenha ondulações.



Esta celula parece ser valente.


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 13:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta celula parece ser valente.



Se calhar passa ao largo.


----------



## fog (19 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim,é.


Observo, no Sat24, uma movimentação da depressão localizada a oeste das células, aproximando-a do norte de África. Por certo influenciará a trajectória das células. Até q ponto não as "empurrará" para o litoral português?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Continuo a duvidar de que as principais células nos atinjam. Parecem ir passar ao largo, felizmente.


----------



## ipinto (19 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Espero bem que passem ao largo embora seja aliciante temos todos que nos lembrar que primeiro do que o nosso gosto está a vida e a segurança da população.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Nov 2014 às 13:34)

jonas_87 disse:


>


Link disso sff


----------



## fog (19 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

O Diário de Notícias, através de "take" da Lusa, acaba de publicar a seguinte cacha:
«Proteção Civil emite alerta à população devido à chuva e vento fortes»
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4249101&page=2


----------



## Bastien (19 Nov 2014 às 13:50)

Numa análise mais atenta, parece que a parte mais activa da frontogenese é o bordo leste, pelo que o litoral não parece estar a salvo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Alerta da Autoridade Nacional Protecção Civil acerca deste evento.

http://www.prociv.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/977/Aviso_32_2014_Precipitação_VentoForte.pdf


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2014 às 14:30)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã espera-se outro dia activo em especial numa estreita faixa litoral entre Sagres e o C. Carvoeiro, coloquei um nivel de risco moderado em especial por precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura mantem-se uma forte perturbação polar estacionada nas proximidades da RAM.
Uma dorsal anticiclonica em todos os niveis reforça-se sobre a PI, com entrada de ar seco Saariano.
Entre as duas um forte mid/upper jet está presente, e no seio deste uma nova short wave migra para norte.

Á superficie o nucleo ciclonico permanece a norte da RAM, com um sector quente vasto que se extende até PT continental.
Um eixo térmico principal deverá estacionar mesmo sobre a costa SW.
Ar seco vindo de leste deverá convergir contra este eixo termico, com uma dry line a separar as duas massas de ar ao longo do litoral oeste.

A presença de ar tropical nosniveis baixos, em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno ( menor cobertura estratiforme) e a manutenção de ar relativamente frio em altitude deverão gerar SBCAPE até 500-1500J/Kg.
Esta energia estará aprisionada sob a margem oeste da capping layer saariana, pelo que por efeito "panela de presão" poderão surgir valores de CAPE até mais altos junto ao litoral.

Os modelos neste momento colocam um padrão dinamico favoravel, com convergencia á sfc ( frente quente/dry line), e uma short wave bem marcada aos 500-300hpa.
Por outro lado, um impressionante low level jet ( até 28m/s as 850hpa) deverá injectar eficientemente ar quente para norte, ao longo do eixo termico.

Apesar disto, os modelos teem mais confiança em iniciar a convecção poucos quilometros a oeste da costa, aproximadamente ao longo da longitude 9.5-10ºW..

A ideia que fica a partir da analise mesoescalar é que ainda assim há boas chances de actividade em esp. junto ao litoral, na convergencia da dry line ou iniciada por efeito orografico/convergencia costeira no Bralavento Algarvio-Arrabida-Extremadura.
Igualmente, outflow boundaries que derivem para leste a partir da convecção sobre o mar servirão de trigger para a genese de focos convectivos junto ao litoral.

Qualquer célula que surja e rompa bem a capping layer beneficiará de fortes gradientes nos niveis médios e perfis de shear moderados e ligeiramente rotacionais, fruto da sobreposição do forte jet de SSW em altura com o low level jet de SSE á sfc.

*Neste ambiente espera-se que a organização celular seja predominantemente linear, com possibilidade de segmentos lineares multi ou mesmo supercelulares, com risco evidente de precipitação excessiva, rajadas severas e em menor grau tornado e granizo severo.*

*Sintese Sinóptica*





*Analise de risco*


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 14:35)

Interessante notar que esta actividade a decorrer hoje está inserida num sector quente que se mantém estacionário:


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2014 às 15:16)




----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

*:::::::UPDATE:::::::






*
Com base na observação de radar/sat e rede amadora de superficie, neste momento detecta-se uma area de advecção quente ao longo do litoral SW, bordejada por areas estacionarias de frontogenese quente.

De acordo com o GFS12z um nucleo ciclonico coloca-se a W de Sines, associado a uma lingua de baixas pressões que se extende para SW, todo o conjunto deverá grandualmente avançar para norte.

No sector quente o LLJ fortalece-se, com convergencia do sueste já presente no eixo termico a oeste-sudoeste de Sines.

As condições dinamicas são favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção severa, e há helicidade suficiente tanto junto do eixo termico como da frente quente para suportar supercelulas tornádicas, mais plausiveis junto do litoral, onde o CAPE é mais robusto.
Em todo o caso, precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas manteem-seo risco mais evidente.

Sendo assim, coloquei um poligono de nowcasting especial nas areas onde a situação poderá ser mais complicada.

A partir das 23h a convecção deverá manter-se activa e pontualmente severa, pelo que é provavel que volte a colocar um poligono especial de nowcasting...embora isso dependa da evolução concreta do estado do tempo nas proximas horas.


----------



## Gongas (19 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

NunoBrito disse:


>


olhando para este mapa parece que o distrito de Coimbra também vai ser severamente afectado. Mas apenas avisa amarelo?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Gongas disse:


> olhando para este mapa parece que o distrito de Coimbra também vai ser severamente afectado. Mas apenas avisa amarelo?



Para chegarem a Coimbra as células têm que passar por todo o território a sul, não vêm directamente do mar. Até agora tem-se observado que nesse trajecto vão perdendo intensidade. Amarelo significa entre 30 a 40mm em 6h, ou entre 10 e 20mm em uma hora, é muito ainda!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Será que este evento irá ser mais um fiasco aqui pela zona?


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Caro vizinho, fiasco em que aspecto?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

pelo que aparenta(no meu ver) , está a ser apenas um dia normal de inverno.Nao está a ser nada do que inicialmente se falava nas previsões.Mas claro que, isto é o meu ponto de vista.Posso até estar errado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> pelo que aparenta(no meu ver) , está a ser apenas um dia normal de inverno.Nao está a ser nada do que inicialmente se falava nas previsões.Mas claro que, isto é o meu ponto de vista.Posso até estar errado


 
Um normal dia de inverno é relativo... Tudo depende do inverno em causa.
Ai ao lado na Qta. do Conde já segue com quase 100mm acumulados... Se "num normal dia de inverno" chove assim por ai... Ou está a passar tudo ao lado ?
Razões para se queixar tem VRSA, onde hoje ainda não caiu uma pinga...


----------



## meko60 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

E ainda não estamos no Inverno.......mas no Outono,o que o torna muito menos normal (o dia) .


----------



## Microburst (19 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

O nosso vizinho deveria querer dizer, isso sim, era "queremos trovoada!!!" 



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Um normal dia de inverno é relativo... Tudo depende do inverno em causa.
> Ai ao lado na Qta. do Conde já segue com quase 100mm acumulados... Se "num normal dia de inverno" chove assim por ai... Ou está a passar tudo ao lado ?
> Razões para se queixar tem VRSA, onde hoje ainda não caiu uma pinga...




Pois por aqui à beira-Tejo, já cá cantam 61,6mm só no dia de hoje. 


P.S. Dá a impressão, recorrendo às imagens de satélite, de que se está a formar uma boa célula com actividade eléctrica vinda de Sul a caminho da península de Setúbal.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Microburst disse:


> O nosso vizinho deveria querer dizer, isso sim, "queremos trovoada!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite vizinho.Sim também me refiro a trovoadas.É verdade que em certas localidades , choveu e bem no decorrer no dia de hoje.Por aqui já tivemos dias piores de chuva comparado ao que caiu até agora.Quanto a trovoadas, estou na dúvida se teremos alguma coisa.Mas se acontecer, seria a cereja no topo do bolo por assim dizer.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Gongas disse:


> olhando para este mapa parece que o distrito de Coimbra também vai ser severamente afectado. Mas apenas avisa amarelo?


Nao estou a perceber o que este mapa tem a ver com Coimbra.....


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Continuamos no sector quente. O que passou por Lisboa foi uma pequena ondulação da frente quente:


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Observou-se que sensivelmente a partir das 20:30/ 21 horas toda a convecção foi praticamente varrida do território, restando apenas precipitação residual da dissipação. Era mesmo isto que estava previsto, pelos modelos, oficialmente, etc?


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Agradecíamos que não se esqueçam do tópico em questão. E que portanto não estejam a discutir fiascos e se são ou não dias normais de inverno. Ok?
Vai aqui um chat enorme, e como já dito muitas vezes, pretende-se um tópico com discussão de modelos e previsões de fácil acesso, leitura, e útil.

Para esse tipo de conversa, existe o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Off-topic.

Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Esta depressão agora vai até às Canárias onde decarregará bastante chuva... Admira-me a Madeira não ter dado notícias.

Domingo voltará a passar por cima de nós integrando-se na circulação geral da atmosfera.

Os últimos dias do mês trazem uma descida razoável das temperaturas.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Sim, os últimos dias do mês vai trazer alguma instabilidade e mais frio e quem sabe alguma neve mesmo abaixo da serra da Estrela!


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Agreste disse:


> Esta depressão agora vai até às Canárias onde decarregará bastante chuva... Admira-me a Madeira não ter dado notícias.
> 
> Domingo voltará a passar por cima de nós integrando-se na circulação geral da atmosfera.
> 
> Os últimos dias do mês trazem uma descida razoável das temperaturas.



É porque na verdade a Madeira não teve precipitação significativa, foi mesmo em geral fraca. Houve situação de vento forte no dia 18 que perturbou o tráfego aéreo apenas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 01:05)

A level 1 was issued for the south-western Turkish coast mainly for excessive precipitation and to a lesser extend large hail and tornadoes.

*A level 1 was issued for western Portugal mainly for excessive precipitation and to a lesser extend large hail and tornadoes.*

SYNOPSIS / DISCUSSION

The European trough digs south-east and starts to form a cut-off across south-western Europe. Ahead of the cold front, a tongue of moist air becomes unstable due to steepening lapse rates, affecting the south-western Turkish area. Back-building storms along the cold front will pose a threat of excessive precipitation especially where upslope flow will assist the development of stronger storms. Vertical wind shear about 15 to 20 m/s in the lowest 6 km will also allow for a few well-organized storms capable of producing isolated large hail and tornadoes. The threat spreads east during the day as the cold front moves on.

Dry and cool air masses spread into the Mediterranean in the wake of the trough. Better moisture is present across the western Mediterranean, but ridging and the advection of elevated warm air leads to a strong capping inversion. 

*The only exception is the coast of Portugal. Ahead of an amplified Atlantic trough, a strong southerly low-level jet advects moist air into the region. Steep lapse rates spreading west from the Iberian Peninsula will overlap with the moist maritime air mass, allowing for CAPE in the order of 600-1000 J/kg. Within the axis of moist air, models agree on thunderstorms near the coasts along the land-sea-breeze convergence in an area of low-level warm air advection from the south-west. 

Storms that form can quickly organize due to strong vertical wind shear exceeding 15 m/s in the lowest 3 km. Excessive rain due to line-parallel storm motion is not excluded, as well as large hail that is most likely in the southern part of the risk area. Additionally, tornadoes are not ruled out, although the low-level buoyancy is limited. Convective activity will spread west late in the period due to increasing easterly winds and a strengthening capping inversion from the east.*


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

Basicamente mantém-se o território continental na mesma situação:




no entanto as frentes estão mais distantes da costa do que no dia de ontem, 19. Gradiente de pressão maior a justificar vento mais intenso do quadrante sul.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Antes:






Depois:


> *Continente*
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 20.novembro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...




Portanto a situação foi consideravelmente desagravada:
- a chuva já não será forte;
- não haverá vento de sul, já rodou para sueste pelo menos;
- já não há condições para trovoadas;
- no mar o sueste na costa sul já estará mais instalado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:17)

StormRic disse:


> Antes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E ainda depois do depois:



> *Continente*
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 20.novembro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...



EDITADO: retirei o comentário


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:38)

Esta alteração deve-se a que a frente se aproximou, atravessou, fortaleceu-se, o que terá sido? Alguém avança uma explicação? Pela animação de satélite, que daqui a pouco já não se pode ver, no Sat24, talvez se tenha alguma ideia.


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2014 às 09:41)

Não queria estar a ser chato, mas isto já foi falado aqui vezes sem conta. O IPMA tem contactos, de acesso ao público, e qualquer pessoa é livre de fazer as críticas que quiser, e de as endereçar à entidade.
Não somos representantes do IPMA, nem somos carrascos do IPMA. Tudo ok comentar e criticar é normal num fórum, mas por favor, fazer deste tópico o "saco de pancada IPMA" não pode ser.

Dentro do fórum temos mais tópicos mais "soltos" para este tipo de discussões. Agradecia mesmo a sua utilização, que as últimas páginas deste tópico (que já foi referido 1000x como sendo *crucial* tanto para utilizadores do fórum como para visitantes, como espaço organizado de previsão e modelos) não têm sido mais que chat, e se se aproveitar 1/3 dos posts como realmente úteis, já é muito...

Há aqui no fórum tantos tópicos apropriados para isto....

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-ipma-vs-alertas-protciv-filosofia-criterios-etc.7899/
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-ipma-vs-alertas-protciv-filosofia-criterios-etc.7899/
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-e-criticas.5154/

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/



Quanto ao IPMA... Sugiro:

_SEDE
Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa
Portugal
Coordenadas: Lat.38.775976; Log.-9.125747

CONTACTOS
Telefone (351) 218 447 000
Fax (351) 218 402 468

Página de internet:_
_http://www.ipma.pt_
_
EMAIL
Comercial : __comercial@ipma.pt_
_Informações: __info@ipma.pt_


----------



## FJC (20 Nov 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia!
Acham que esta "besta", vai passar ao lado?


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2014 às 10:12)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Acham que esta "besta", vai passar ao lado?



É uma boa pergunta...

Parece-me que vai ser "rés-vés", portanto as penínsulas de Lisboa e Setúbal, sendo as mais enfiadas no mar, serão as mais passíveis de ser atingidas. Mas pode passar a zona mais agressiva toda no mar. Podemos dar uma olhada nos modelos, mas neste momento de pouco valem, tal como ontem pouco serviu, o mais agressivo estava previsto na zona do Cabo da Roca, e passou uns 100km ao lado, na zona mais de Setúbal... Por isso.. Se o padrão hoje fosse o mesmo, tendo em conta a previsão de mais chuva ao largo, poderíamos intuir que atingiria esta faixa litoral, mas pode não ser nada disso.

De qualquer forma fica um exemplo de previsão hoje:






Mas como disse, "nesta altura do campeonato", mais que olhar para modelos, o melhor é mesmo acompanhar o satélite e radar. *Nowcasting* total.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2014 às 10:21)

Depois deste evento teremos um pouco de chuva pelo fim de semana, mas a mim já me começa a chamar a atenção aquilo que os modelos começam a desenhar para os dias 27, 28 e 29 de Novembro. Ainda é muito cedo para saber ao certo o que vai acontecer por aqui, mas pode-se já adiantar algumas coisas:

1- A próxima semana será de grande actividade no Atlântico, com depressões bastante cavadas a gerarem-se na região da Terra Nova.

2- O Anticiclone dos Açores também parece estar vigoroso, com um centro por volta dos 1030 hPa, criando um grande gradiente de pressão entre os sistemas de baixas e altas.

3- Aquilo que nos vai calhar a nós dependerá essencialmente da posição do AA. Se este estiver mais perto de nós deverá obrigar as tempestades a seguirem para as ilhas britânicas e norte da Europa. Se estiver mais a Oeste, então as depressões virão até nossas latitudes. Como estamos a falar de sistemas que interagem entre si, naturalmente que uma depressão mais forte poderá por si só "empurrar" o AA para W e entrar de NW no nosso território.











Como se pode ver pelas imagens, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS apontam um cenário de instabilidade como forte probabilidade para estes dias. A uma distância ainda considerável, muitos membros do ensemble mostram chuva e pressões atmosféricas bem baixas. A própria média dos cenários é de cerca 1000 hPa, o que a esta distância, e os cenários não coincidindo exactamente no momento temporal em que o mínimo de pressão ocorre, quer dizer alguma coisa. Naturalmente, isto significa que um número significativo de cenários mostram pressões bem abaixo dos 1000 hPa. Há potencial para um evento mais severo de chuva, vento e ondulação marítima, mas a esta distância é ainda impossível apurar as reais dimensões do evento.

Teremos uns dias mais calmos, mas a probabilidade de a animação voltar para o final do mês é boa.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2014 às 10:56)

*::::::::::UPDATE::::::::*






A 1a linha convectiva cortou o fluxo de ar quente e humido, e neste momento estamos sob uma clara cold pool induzida pela convecção que passou..

Segundo o Radar/Sat/obs de superficie uma meso-alta pressão está de momento a acompanhar a massa de ar mais frio á superficie, cortando o fluxo de ar quente associado ao low level jet.

A sul, um novo segmento linear está em evolução, na convergencia do low level jet...é de supor que a convergencia associada á outflow boundary reactive novas células a sul do algarve que se deslocarão para norte, á medida que a cold pool se retira ou é modificada pelo aquecimento diurno.

Assim, a situação está conforme o analisado ontem, e mais convecção por vezes severa deverá afectar em especial o litoral sudoeste ao longo das proximas 12-14h, possivelmente sob forma de novos segmentos lineares.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:24)

As celulas estão com um aspecto medonho...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Mas que aspecto, são umas atrás das outras.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

As células aparentam ter ali alguns "overshooting tops", indicadores da elevada instabilidade das mesmas.
Parecem, no entanto, ir passar ali em frente à costa Alentejana sem tocar terra. Mas é ir estando de olho nelas.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## boneli (20 Nov 2014 às 14:27)

Acabei de dar uma vista de olhos no radar e de facto toda a costa Alentejana até Lisboa esta no limite dos limites.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

A serra de Espinhaço de Cão parece ser a zona mais afectada! Já está há 2 horas debaixo daquela linha de instabilidade forte. Aquilo não parece ser só eco...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Mas que bela depressão:











E continua pelas horas/dias seguintes


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

Bela, e "perigosa", ventos de 70 km/h para aqui.
Ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que bela depressão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já me tinha chamado à atenção quando estive a consultar os modelos no GFS.


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

Iremos ser atingidos por aquela baixa pressão?
(não sei se o termo é o correcto)


----------



## aqpcb (20 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Sentry disse:


> Iremos ser atingidos por aquela baixa pressão?
> (não sei se o termo é o correcto)


Os modelos dizem que sim mas ainda falta algum tempo tanto pode vir como ir neste momento é "modelada"


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2014 às 20:38)

Pelo menos há concordância entre os dois principais modelos.

Seria de facto interessante caso se concretizasse.


----------



## fishisco (20 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

segundo a ultima saida do GFS, dia 28 iriamos ter um dia explosivo.... chuva e vento com fartura (ate 45mm em 3h) .... com 983 hpa de pressao minima... espero que mude, chuva sim mas calma lá... ate pq dia 28 faço anos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Por enquanto o anticiclone russo/escandinavo a espraiar-se até ao norte de África e a bloquear tudo. A nossa situação é comparável à do "mexilhão"...


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros convectivos no extremo sul, e não se exclui uma célula pontualmente forte.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura mantem-se uma perturbação polar proxima das Canárias, ligada á corrente de oeste por um cavado que se posiciona a oeste da PI.
Uma dorsal extende-se desde o N de Africa até Espanha.
Entre os dois, uma corrente moderada de S mantem-se nos niveis altos, onde uma nova short wave migra para NW, associada á perturbação nas Canárias.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, ar quente entra vindo de sul e sudeste, com uma capping layer presente aos 850hpa, e um fluxo de SE com ar Mediterraneo humido e instavel a afectar em especial o Algarve.
Uma dry line separa esta massa de ar mais humida de ar de caracteristicas mais continentais e secas proveniente de Espanha.

Durante o dia os modelos colocam pouca nebulosidade, e com razoavel aquecimento diurno as temperaturas atingirão os 20-25ºC a meio da tarde.
A presença de ar humido no Algarve que sofrerá aquecimento diurno, e de ar rlativamente frio em altura ( -15/-17ºC aos 500hpa) deverão gerar perfis instaveis com até 1500J/Kg de SBCAPE.

A presença da short wave em conjunto com a convergencia associada á dry line/terrenos montanhosos deverá criar forçamento dinamico suficiente para romper a capping e originar alguns aguaceiros pontuais...apesar de tudo,a confiança não é a maior e os modelos apoiam pouco esta possibilidade.

No caso de uma célula surgir, haverá CAPE e gradientes termicos fortes nos niveis médios, favoraveis á sua evolução.
A presença de fluxo moderado de sul em altura e de ESE á superficie gerará shear fraco mas fortemente rotacional...não sepode excluir que uma célula mais activa se consiga organizar, e no seu periodo de maturação consiga gerar granizo,precip forte ou mesmo um downburst...no entanto a confiança é baixa e  portanto coloco um nivel cinza.

*Sintese Sinóptica*





*Analise de risco*


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Nov 2014 às 22:29)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Para amanhã espera-se a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros convectivos no extremo sul, e não se exclui uma célula pontualmente forte.
> 
> ...


Acho que no segundo mapa enganaste-te no dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

Nesse dia que estamos a falar, 27 a 28 de Novembro, a pressão pode descer até aos 990 hPa e a chuva que vai ser! 










Conseguem imaginar o país durante 2 dias sob chuva intensa? Adeus Lisboa e adeus areia da costa (se ainda há)...


----------



## fishisco (20 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

mas o GFS nesta run já reduziu para metade a chuva para dia 28 porém está a meter muita precipitacao ainda com cotas de neve a rondar os 1200m... o IPMA tb preve chuva forte para esse dia, mas ainda falta. domingo q vem também traz bastante agua.


----------



## boneli (21 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

Com a exceção do Sul (Algarve) e ainda um pouco incerto, parece que amanhã vem alguma acalmia. Chamaria mais um intervalo .

No fim de semana a chuva regressa e a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente! Até dia 26/27/28 ainda falta algum tempo por isso está tudo muito volátil, no entanto se os modelos se mantiverem para estes 3 dias podemos ter por um lado o primeiro evento de neve a cotas médias e em minha opinião e mais importante ainda o evento do dia 28 que é um pouco agreste se tivermos em conta que este mês já foi bem molhado e os solos já começam a ficar saturados.

Aguardo simplesmente!!!

Boa noite


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

E eu, espero que seja a 1ª bomba invernal


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

An axis of low 500 hPa geopotential stretches from southern Scandinavia into Turkey and divides Europe into two halves with an opposite weather character. To the northeast, a blocking anticyclone over Russia creates cold and stable conditions. *Southwestern Europe, on the other hand, is in the warm sector of a large Atlantic cyclone. Warm air advection from the south supports weak ridging from the western Mediterranean region towards the North Sea and pushes an elevated mixed layer from northwestern Africa over the Iberian Peninsula, the western Mediterranean Sea and much of France.
A few hundred J/kg of CAPE can become available where this plume of warm air overspreads some maritime moisture, but it will be strongly capped. Isolated storms, if any, will be confined to offshore areas of Morocco, Portugal, Galicia and the Bretagne, where rising motions ahead of a travelling short-wave trough erode the cap. They will struggle to become surface-based and do not pose an enhanced risk of severe weather.*


----------



## james (21 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia , 
O GFS diminuiu bastante a precipitação para a próxima semana , pelo menos no Norte , o evento que anda a ser modelado para dias 27 e 28, no Norte , atendendo ao que é modelado atualmente , não terá qualquer significado especial . 

E em relação à possibilidade que andava no ar de que o final da próxima semana seria o primeiro evento frio para a época parece estar a esfumar - se , o ECM já prevê temperaturas de 19 / 20 graus em alguns locais .


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

Ontem já diziam que ia ser um temporal daqueles e que era praticamente garantido que ia ocorrer. Esqueceram-se que ainda estamos a uma semana de distância. Agora é a desilusão para alguns para outros nem tanto.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

a média dá 1000mb aqui para o Algarve... mais pra norte será mais baixa a pressão.

a preocupação é manter-se o tempo chuvoso e sobretudo no mar onde parece que teremos temporal.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Ontem já diziam que ia ser um temporal daqueles e que era praticamente garantido que ia ocorrer. Esqueceram-se que ainda estamos a uma semana de distância. Agora é a desilusão para alguns para outros nem tanto.



Penso que aqui neste tópico ninguém falou que era garantido acontecer, limitamo-nos a comentar uma saída de um modelo, sempre no campo das probabilidades, claro que já se sabe que a esta distância tudo pode mudar "radicalmente" e assim como atenuou pode voltar a colocar o mesmo tipo de cenário ou parecido, apenas nas proximidades da data poderemos ter mais "certezas" de como será o fim do mês.


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

Boas...

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva, pontualmente forte na região NW, onde coloco um nivel de risco baixo em especial por precipitação pontualmente excessiva.

*Analise/Discussão*
Em altura a perturbação nas Canárias migra lentamente para NW em resposta á aproximação de um novo cavado que entra vindo de NW, as duas perturbações interagem e iniciam um processo de fusão.
Sobre Espanha uma dorsal mantem-se.

Em todos os niveis uma circulação de S/SE ocorre sobre PT continental...

Á superficie o fluxo mantem-se de ESE em boa parte do território excepto nas areas  litorais onde tende a rodar para S/SE, uma massa de ar subtropical mantem-se no Golfo de Cadiz, e começa a avançar para norte á medida que um novo nucleo ciclónico se começa a desenvolver a SW de Sagres...uma frente quente de fraca actividade entrará pelo extremo sul e pelo litoral SW, com aumento gradual da instabilidade.
Dado o ar frio em altura, os valores de CAPE manteem-se em torno a 500-1000J/Kg no sul/sw e apenas algumas centenas de J/Kg no lit norte e centro.

De NW, uma frente fria aproxima-se, com ar muito frio a entrar até á região NW, será esta frente o principal foco de actividade amanhã.

* NW*
Esta frente deverá actuar sobe uma massa de ar ligeiramente instavel, e a convergencia/forçamento dinamico deverá aumentar ao longo do dia á medida que o nucleo ciclonico se torna mais robusto a SW.
Neste cenário, uma linha de convecção forçada e estacionária deverá gerar-se,afectando a região NW.
O CAPE é fraco mas o shear deverá ser moderado e rotacional devido á intensificação do jet em altura e do low level jet, o forçamento dinamico abundante quer por divergencia na entrada do jet de niveis altos quer por convergencia á superficie deverá compensar a falta de CAPE, e neste contexto as células que surgirem terão condições para se organizar em segmentos lineares com ciclo de vida relativamente longo.
O risco principal desta actividade prende-se com a ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva, mas não se podem excluir rajadas marginalmente severas e um risco minimo de trombas/gustnado.
*
Sul*
Na região sul, ao longo da dry line/frente quente, o CAPE deverá ser mais robusto, e haverá forçamento dinamico devido á passagem de uma short wave em altura...no entanto mantem-se uma capping layer de ar saariano quente e seco em altura, e há duvidas acerca possibilidade de ocorrencia de convecção de base á superficie...
Um nivel cinzento é para já colocado por possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros pontuais.
No entanto poderá haver um upgrade caso os modelos apostem em iniciar mais actividade, dado que as condições dinamicas ( +- similares ás do NW) favorecem que células mais robustas se possam organizar numa linha com risco de precip excessiva, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas.

*Sintese sinoptica*





*Analise de risco*


----------



## james (21 Nov 2014 às 16:32)

Agora que nos aproximamos de dezembro ( e do inverno ) , poderemos estar a chegar a uma encruzilhada : com o aparecimento de tempo frio e de grandes depressões na América do Norte e , paralelamente , com o arrefecimento progressivo da água do mar ( que nos afetará com toda a certeza ) , o estado do tempo tanto pode virar para uma corrente continental ( com tempo frio mas seco e de longa duração ) ou para um fortalecimento da circulação zonal ( aí sim com o aparecimento das " bombas meteorológicas " ) .
Penso que mais para o início do próximo mês seremos influenciados por uma destas situações . Aliás , os modelos já começam a evidenciar um comportamento errante , a baralhar as contas em cada saída .


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Interessante o retorno das poeiras do Sahara, que já se iniciou nos dias anteriores devido à circulação de sul e já foi visível até no poente de ontem. Até domingo de manhã mantém-se a sua presença com concentrações à superfície a atingir os 50 microgramas por metro cúbico:















restantes imagens da previsão até domingo podem ser consultadas aqui:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en

Circulação de sul/sueste na sinóptica das 12h:


----------



## boneli (21 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Boa tarde.

Eu fui um dos que fiz uma pequena análise relativa á possibilidade de chuva e frio, para a próxima semana e volto a transquever.


"Com a exceção do Sul (Algarve) e ainda *um pouco incerto*, parece que amanhã vem alguma acalmia. Chamaria mais um intervalo .

No fim de semana a chuva regressa e a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente, até dia 26/27/28  *que ainda falta algum tempo por isso está tudo muito volátil*, *no entanto se os modelos se mantiverem* para estes 3 dias *podemos ter por um lado o primeiro evento de neve a cotas médias* *e em minha opinião* e mais importante ainda o evento do dia 28 que é um pouco agreste se tivermos em conta que este mês já foi bem molhado e os solos já começam a ficar saturados.

* Aguardo* simplesmente!!!

Boa noite"



Ninguém disse que ia acontecer .....quem fez análise para esses dias (e não fui o único), baseou-se em MODELOS QUE MUDAM DE DIA PARA DIA!!! Ninguém disse que ia ser, mas que poderia ser.

Por essas e por outras é que cada vez menos posto. Simplesmente criticasse quem tenta da melhor forma e acima de tudo de forma fundamentada dar o seu contributo. Critica fácil...

Uma boa noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que aqui neste tópico ninguém falou que era garantido acontecer, limitamo-nos a comentar uma saída de um modelo, sempre no campo das probabilidades, claro que já se sabe que a esta distância tudo pode mudar "radicalmente" e assim como atenuou pode voltar a colocar o mesmo tipo de cenário ou parecido, apenas nas proximidades da data poderemos ter mais "certezas" de como será o fim do mês.


Exatamente, acho que toda a gente aqui tem consciência que são modelos e que do dia para o outro pode mudar tudo.


----------



## Zé Carapau (21 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Se até o IPMA com todo os seus recursos falha constantemente, porque é que um utilizar de um fórum com meios mais limitados e apenas por laser haveria de acertar a 100%?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

De acordo com as últimas saídas parece que por aqui vamos continuar sem chuva, até a de domingo já cortaram praticamente toda


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> De acordo com as últimas saídas parece que por aqui vamos continuar sem chuva, até a de domingo já cortaram praticamente toda



A precipitação dos próximos quatro dias é de certo modo errática, não corresponde a estruturas bem organizadas e com movimentos claros. Por isso as previsões da distribuição espacial da precipitação têm uma expectativa de erro associada suficientemente grande para não se descartar surpresas locais. 

Para aproveitar a mensagem e de certo modo para ilustrar o carácter mal definido das perturbações que se esperam, a carta sinóptica das 18h de hoje:


----------



## fishisco (21 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

os modelos, pelo menos o GFS, mudam de run p run, tem vindo a antecipar a chuva neste fim de semana, começou por ser domingo a tarde e já vai no sabádo a tarde. para dia 28 pelo meio de tanto mete e tira o vento continua lá e ainda bastante chuva prevista. ainda não está descartada a hipotese de ser um dia animado, muito pelo contrário.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

o problema do GFS é que atira uma bolsa de ar frio pelo atlântico abaixo em frente de Portugal e vai quase até ao Senegal na frente do dia 25... a frente do dia 28 que vem atrás, perde esse ponto de apoio a sul sudoeste de Portugal e as altas pressões são imediatamente puxadas pra cima de nós.

A onda polar não nos atinge em cheio.

Nem o ECMWF nem o UKMO estão nessa linha.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2014 às 11:58)

Bom dia 
O tempo anda mesmo incerto, ainda ontem o IPMA dava períodos de chuva para aqui e agora uns simples aguaceiros.
Amanhã estão previstos aguaceiros fortes, trovoada e granizo mas dúvido muito que tal venha a ocorrer.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Julgo que os aguaceiros fortes que o IPMA fala na descritiva, andarão neste momento por ali.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Avisos do MeteoAlarm

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/1/0/PT-Portugal.html


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 16:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Julgo que os aguaceiros fortes que o IPMA fala na descritiva, andarão neste momento por ali.



Não me parece que seja isso, porque as frentes não conseguem descer muito mais pois a depressão a oeste de Marrocos está a dar-lhes boa luta impingindo-lhes um fluxo de Sul e de Leste, conforme os níveis. Penso que são aguaceiros gerados localmente pelo embate da frente com o fluxo da referida depressão.
A análise das 12h:





note-se como o ramo inferior da primeira frente se converte em frente quente e a segunda se dissipa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Avisos do MeteoAlarm
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/po_PT/1/0/PT-Portugal.html



O MeteoAlarm não emite avisos, apenas se limita a colocar os avisos emitidos pelas entidades oficiais de cada país.


Esses avisos são do IPMA.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

obrigado pela correcçao ruipedro


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Boas tardes..

Amanhã espera-se um aumento da actividade convectiva a sul, e coloco um nivel de risco baixo em especial para o baixo alentejo e algarve.

*Analise/Discussão*

Um cavado mantem-se a oeste de PT continental, interagindo com ma cut-off a SW de Sagres, uma nova bolsa de vorticidade desce ao longo do eixo do cavado.
Um fluxo fraco de sul mantem-se em altura, numa massa de ar frio.

Á superficie uma lingua de baixa pressão extende-se desde a RAM até ao sul de PT continental, com um nucleo principal a SW de Sagres.
Em boa parte da região sul, o fluxo intensifica-se do quadrante S/SE, com entrada de ar subtropical ao longo de uma  frente quente que avança desde o baixo Alentejo até ao eixo Lis-Ptg  e se torna estacionária.
Uma frente fria encontra-se entre o nucleo principal da depressão e entra pela região NW, havento uma região de convergencia maxima ao longo do litoral SW e região S ( triple point).

No sector quente, ao longo da região sul, a entrada de ar energético e o aquecimento diurno resultarão em CAPE que atingirá 400-800J/Kg..a convergencia a longo das estruturas frontais referidas acima deverá iniciar convecção ao longo de toda a area, que se vai estruturar em bandas e linhas paralelas ao low level jet.

A presença de fluxo fraco de S em altura limitará o shear a valores despreziveis ( 5-10m/s), pelo que a organização convectiva em células severas é pouco provavel...assim sendo, modos convectivos pulsantes deverão ser predominantes, com algumas estruturas de ciclo de vida mais longo possiveis em areas onde o forçamento dinamico é mais intenso.

*Estas células, pelo seu movimento lento, deverão colocar um risco baixo de precipitação  excessiva, e não se exclui algum granizo durante a (breve) fase de maturação
Por estes motivos, um nivel amarelo marginal é colocado para a região sul.*

*Sintese sinóptica*




*Analise de risco*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Amanhã espera-se um aumento da actividade convectiva a sul, e coloco um nivel de risco baixo em especial para o baixo alentejo e algarve.
> 
> ...




stormy e possivel a area de lisboa e setubal apanhar com alguma coisa mais robusta ou será que so apanhamos ja a fase de dissipação?


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

A animação de satélite está interessantemente complexa! Aquele bordo noroeste da frente com fluxos nos diferentes níveis totalmente opostos a 180º é notável.
http://www.sat24.com/en/eu?ir=true


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Deve ocorrer ainda alguma precipitação em Lisboa às 21h mas vai ser breve.
Para amanhã a passagem da frente fria junto à costa não vai trazer problemas, deve chover de um modo fraco entre as 12h e as 17h e mesmo assim pode até não chover e a frente pode ficar-se pelo mar...

Reparei no GFS que um ciclone no dia 26 de Novembro de pouca atividade vai-se prolongar do sistema principal até que se separam e vai passar sem dar nas vistas mesmo a oeste de Portugal... 

Para o evento previsto para dia 27 e 28 é menos alarmante, ainda deve chover bastante mas apenas deve rondar os 17mm. A baixa pressão vai passar mesmo por cima da península ibérica mas com uma pressão entre os 1000 e os 1010 hPa. Graças à ação do anticiclone dos Açores é que o evento não vai ser pior como se esperava, como podem ver aqui: 






O anticiclone vai se aproximar bastante da peninsula ibérica e afastar o sistema de baixa pressão para o Norte de África. Por isso com o anticiclone "em cima de nós" prevê-se bom tempo para o fim de Novembro e ínicio de Dezembro, céu limpo e alguma nebulosidade. Já está mais que na hora! 

Bem isto são previsões por isso tudo pode mudar amanhã...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deve ocorrer ainda alguma precipitação em Lisboa às 21h mas vai ser breve.
> Para amanhã a passagem da frente fria junto à costa não vai trazer problemas, deve chover de um modo fraco entre as 12h e as 17h e mesmo assim pode até não chover e a frente pode ficar-se pelo mar...
> 
> Reparei no GFS que um ciclone no dia 26 de Novembro de pouca atividade vai-se prolongar do sistema principal até que se separam e vai passar sem dar nas vistas mesmo a oeste de Portugal...
> ...




Esse núcleo depressionário (penso que será o termo mais correcto) do dia 26 é uma aquisição relativamente recente dos modelos, começou a aparecer desde ontem ou anteontem, já não me lembro bem em que run. A trajectória destes núcleos costuma ser bastante instável, ontem ele passava com a zona de precipitação de raspão no sudoeste, Sagres, hoje já passa mais afastado.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para o evento previsto para dia 27 e 28 é menos alarmante, ainda deve chover bastante mas apenas deve rondar os 17mm. A baixa pressão vai passar mesmo por cima da península ibérica mas com uma pressão entre os 1000 e os 1010 hPa. Graças à ação do anticiclone dos Açores é que o evento não vai ser pior como se esperava, como podem ver aqui:



Os modelos europeus estão completamente diferentes, com a depressão e os geopotenciais baixos a mergulharem bem para Sul, configurando uma situação interessante de vento forte e neve a cotas médias/ altas. A depressão de dia 26 será decisiva para o que venha a ocorrer a 28/29, se ela seguir a trajectória muito para sul do GFS e não interagir com a depressão situada no Atlântico Norte apenas teremos a passagem da frente de raspão. Caso contrário teremos isto:


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2014 às 18:45)

Grande batalha entre o GFS e o ECMWF acerca do possível evento de 27/28 Novembro. 

O GFS foi o primeiro a "ver" a possibilidade de um evento algo extremo, e o ensemble era promissor, como referi num post há 2/3 dias atrás. Porém tem vindo a recuar gradualmente, e hoje resta quase nada. Mesmo os ensembles já suavizaram a situação, e apenas 2 ou 3 cenários continuam a apostar em algo mais forte.

Já o ECMWF não só continua na sua, como na última run mete quase todo o território a 980 hPa! E a média dos cenário (pressão atmosférica) é bem inferior à dos cenários GFS.

Mantenho o que disse no outro post. Mesmo estando já mais perto do dia X, as coisas estão longe de estar definidas. Mas a possibilidade de um evento mais "fora do normal" mantém-se. Repito, *possibilidade*. Penso que no prazo de 2 dias um dos modelos terá de ceder. A questão prende-se, tal como o Agreste disse, na trajectória da cut-off que se vai isolar de um cavado no Atlântico daqui a 4 dias. Se esta cut-off estiver perto de PT continental, então a grande depressão que se formará na Terra Nova terá uma "auto-estrada" para vir ter connosco. Se a cut-off se afastar de nós, então o AA obrigará a tal depressão a seguir mais para Norte.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

Vejo a depressão que nos tem afectado a ser de certo modo a decisora da situação nos próximos dias, inclusive 26,27,28. Ela continua a receber abastecimentos de ar frio de norte ou nordeste pelo anticiclone ou crista anticiclónica e continua a desenvolver intensa actividade convectiva local, neste momento já empurrada para Marrocos ou persistindo a sudoeste de Sagres. A altura em que ela finalmente encher e/ou se desalojar vai condicionar a intensidade da crista anticiclónica a noroeste e esta por sua vez o trajecto da cut-off e por último a entrada da depressão de 27/28.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Sem dúvida que aquela sistema que vai passar dia 26 de raspão por Portugal vai ser decisivo, como o StormRic e o Davidsf afirmaram e nem reparei que o ECMWF tinha outra perspetiva nesse evento... Pode ser que amanhã já saibamos o que pode acontecer!

PS: As temperaturas máximas vão descer aos 12ºC na quinta!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Vai ser interessante esta instabilidade nos próximos dias


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

Penso que se assiste à depressão a forçar o anticiclone a manter-se a noroeste. As perturbações a virem de noroeste terão que erodi-lo e chegarão cá enfraquecidas. Acho que o evento de 27-28 quase cai por completo, a depressão desses dias, segundo a run das 18h do GFS nem sequer consegue cavar-se à nossa latitude, é logo varrida pelo restabelecimento do anticiclone que vai dominar o início de Dezembro.

Análise das 18h, a depressão ainda robusta, bem emparelhada com o anticiclone:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 00:56)

A frente fria prevista para amanhã deve-se ficar pelo mar pois vai ser "travada" pela visita outra vez do sistema depressionária a sudoeste de Sagres que deve ascender até ao centro de Portugal. Por isso a precipitação deve ser mais forte a Sul! 

Mais uma coisa, o modelo GFS já prevê outra coisa para o evento de dia 27/28

Para dia 26 o sistema depressionário ainda deve passar de raspão e não causar precipitação 





Para dia 27/28/29 afinal o anticiclone já não vai afastar a depressão para os lados de Itália, aliás já nem preveem que o anticiclone sequer se aproxime do país, só provavelmente dia 03 de Dezembro é que deve dar sinal. Mesmo assim a depressão não é tão cavada como se espera!





Mas pronto amanhã deve mudar qualquer coisa, veremos...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:08)

Muita poeira do deserto ao nível do solo! Hoje a previsão fez aparecer valores máximos de 130 microgramas (esperava-se ontem que fosse pouco superior a 50). Isto significa que o fluxo da depressão sobre o Sahara está a ser mais intenso do que seria em previsões anteriores. Note-se ainda os valores extremamente elevados sobre o Atlas, da ordem dos 3000 microgramas, acumuladas por aquele efeito de onda que era visível na animação de satélite a que chamei a atenção anteriormente.





http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

Avisos amarelos com toda esta poeira. Vamos ter trovoadas mas secas. Apenas virgas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:29)

Agreste disse:


> Avisos amarelos com toda esta poeira. Vamos ter trovoadas mas secas. Apenas virgas.



Não sei bem qual é a influência. Por um lado penso que podem servir como núcleos de condensação, por outro lado significa um fluxo com possivelmente alguma secura, dois efeitos contraditórios portanto.
E nem sei se estes valores têm algum significado ao nível da formação da precipitação, se calhar até são vulgares. Só desde o mês passado comecei a acompanhar este fenómeno.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:52)

Comparação da previsão de ontem para hoje com a previsão/avisos acabados de saír: alteração radical para a região norte e centro, especialmente litoral. Foram-se os aguaceiros fortes/granizo, trovoadas e ficou chuva fraca e rotação do vento com introdução de uma componente norte. O anticiclone a conseguir empurrar a depressão para leste, sobre o norte de África e Mediterrâneo ocidental, será?


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

hmmmm... contudo pode haver ainda mais alterações, ou não?
Isto afecta a situação dos dias 26,27 e 28?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 02:03)

Candy disse:


> hmmmm... contudo pode haver ainda mais alterações, ou não?
> Isto afecta a situação dos dias 26,27 e 28?



Penso que sim, veremos quando saír a run das 0h que o IPMA possívelmente já viu para as próximas horas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 02:06)

Esta nova previsão a confirmar a previsão do Stormy já há bastantes horas atrás http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...odelos-novembro-2014.7936/page-20#post-459369


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

A análise das 0h. Dá uma ideia de possíveis razões para a alteração da previsão para hoje, de ontem para agora. O anticiclone e a massa de ar frio que transporta no seu flanco sueste a forçarem a depressão a retrair-se:


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2014 às 09:02)

Boas
Aqui nos últimos dias estava previstos uns 100mm, mas se choveram 10 já foi muito. E olhando aos modelos cada vez mais anticiclone... Eu sei que vale o que vale mas O Accuweather a apontar um mês de Dezembro extremamente seco... E as temperaturas já repararam? Estão muito acima do normal ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

Se o mês de Dezembro for seco certamente irá ser frio, se continuar húmido como tem estado até aqui o mais certo é ser temperado/quente. E sim, até agora as temperaturas estão acima da média.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2014 às 10:13)

Choque de massas..lol
Ar quente e húmido com frio 
Existe um pouco de tudo hoje, uma frente com alguma chuva a Oeste, trovoadas a sul do Algarve, nevoeiro em muitas zonas do Alentejo etc..


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

parece que o GFS está a ir atrás do ECMWF:

GFS 120H ( 6 z )






ECMWF: 120 H ( 0z )


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Os mesoescalares dão alguns aguaceiros importantes para o Alto Alentejo esta noite, já há umas runs que não mudam, veremos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2014 às 12:41)

Como acabou o SpiderVV de referir, estão previstas algumas coisas interessantes para a noite de hoje.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

O que isto vai dar?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que isto vai dar?



Já deu, isso é a precipitação acumulada.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

WRF mantém a previsão na run das 6z.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que isto vai dar?



Isso é a frente a forçar a entrada.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Nov 2014 às 17:16)

Não sei se este é o tópico correcto. Mas quando é que teremos frio e neve a sério por esta Europa fora? É que até agora os EUA é quem tem levado com tudo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2014 às 23:46)

Afinal a previsão para dia 28 ainda se mantem mas piorou de acordo com o GFS, afinal o sistema depressionário que se separa do principal no dia 26 vai ser decisivo e vai movimentar-se até ao sudoeste de Portugal mas algumas horas depois juntasse um braço do sistema depressionario principal e a intensifica-se bastante, pode chegar aos 980 hPa, traz bastante chuva e frio! Afinal o anticiclone traiu-nos e não conseguiu afastar a depressão! 

Veremos o que os modelos de amanhã mostrarão....


----------



## MicaMito (23 Nov 2014 às 23:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Afinal a previsão para dia 28 ainda se mantem mas piorou de acordo com o GFS, afinal o sistema depressionário que se separa do principal no dia 26 vai ser decisivo e vai movimentar-se até ao sudoeste de Portugal mas algumas horas depois juntasse um braço do sistema depressionario principal e a intensifica-se bastante, pode chegar aos 980 hPa, traz bastante chuva e frio! Afinal o anticiclone traiu-nos e não conseguiu afastar a depressão!
> 
> Veremos o que os modelos de amanhã mostrarão....


ainda não é nada certo!


----------



## Zapiao (24 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Seria a 1ª bomba invernal e ainda por cima a uma 6ª feira para começar bem o fim de semana


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

MicaMito disse:


> ainda não é nada certo!


eu farto-me de dizer que sei que são só previsões, só estava a descrever a de hoje


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

o seu a seu dono: o IPMA acertou nos aguaceiros fortes e nas trovoadas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

O ECMWF ganhou a batalha claramente, o GFS já foi atrás. Neste momento, parece quase certo que o país vai ter pressões atmosféricas bastante baixas. No entanto, estas baixas pressões não significam necessariamente uma "bomba meteorológica". O gradiente de pressão não é nada de especial, da forma como está a ser modelado, pelo que a manterem-se estas condições o vento não passará de uma situação normal. O facto de o centro da depressão estar mesmo em cima de nós também não é muitas vezes a posição mais favorável a muita chuva...

Com isto quero dizer que apesar do respeito que é vermos pressões de 980 hPa em cima de nós, isso não é garantia de um evento dito perigoso. Deverá chover bem, e fazer algum vento, claro que sim. Mas pressões baixas por si só não significam "bomba meteorológica".


----------



## Zapiao (24 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

Além de que nem está modelado trovoada.....


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

Agreste disse:


> o seu a seu dono: o IPMA acertou nos aguaceiros fortes e nas trovoadas.



Antes do IPMA já o Stormy tinha previsto e avisado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 07:59)

A tendência mantém-se:


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 10:42)

3ª e 4ª feira serão dias de descanso... 5ª recomeça a chover.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2014 às 10:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O ECMWF ganhou a batalha claramente, o GFS já foi atrás. Neste momento, parece quase certo que o país vai ter pressões atmosféricas bastante baixas. No entanto, estas baixas pressões não significam necessariamente uma "bomba meteorológica". O gradiente de pressão não é nada de especial, da forma como está a ser modelado, pelo que a manterem-se estas condições o vento não passará de uma situação normal. O facto de o centro da depressão estar mesmo em cima de nós também não é muitas vezes a posição mais favorável a muita chuva...
> 
> Com isto quero dizer que apesar do respeito que é vermos pressões de 980 hPa em cima de nós, isso não é garantia de um evento dito perigoso. Deverá chover bem, e fazer algum vento, claro que sim. Mas pressões baixas por si só não significam "bomba meteorológica".


 

E , ao que tudo indica , mais ativa a Sul , aliás como têm sido estes dias .   A Norte , penso que será uma situação normalíssima para a època .

E , em relação ao frio , já ouvi alguns membros a dizer que vai estar frio , sinceramente esta semana não vejo frio nenhum . Para meados da próxima semana , com a possibilidade do vento começar a soprar predominantemente do quadrante Norte , aí sim , o ECM a modelar a hipótese de aparecer algum frio .


----------



## james (24 Nov 2014 às 11:06)

james disse:


> E , ao que tudo indica , mais ativa a Sul , aliás como têm sido estes dias .   A Norte , penso que será uma situação normalíssima para a època .
> 
> E , em relação ao frio , já ouvi alguns membros a dizer que vai estar frio , sinceramente esta semana não vejo frio nenhum . Para meados da próxima semana , com a possibilidade do vento começar a soprar predominantemente do quadrante Norte , aí sim , o ECM a modelar a hipótese de aparecer algum frio .


 

O meteograma GFS , para o Norte ,  neste momento , para esta semana prevê a ocorrência de pouco mais do que uns pingos de chuva  (  já contando com a passagem da frente de quinta ) .


----------



## Redfish (24 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

Para já é acompanhar os modelos, no entanto valores previstos de Pressão Atmosferica na ordem 980/985 hpa não são muito normais aqui para o Algarve...

Certo é que muita instabilidade (Chuva +Vento) regressará aqui ao Algarve a partir de Quarta...


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

Boas,

em relação ao próximo evento de sexta e sábado a ideia que dá é que devido ao mergulho da depressão para SE, o grosso da precipitação ficará na costa de Africa, nomeadamente Marrocos , isto é especialmente visível na última run do GFS:






E mesmo nas horas seguintes,  já com uma depressão centrada no Algarve ( 985 mb ) o modelo não mostra chuva muito  significativa, a não ser no Sul e  SE de Portugal  e vamos lá ver se não ocorre o chamado efeito "rotunda" nestas zonas directamente sob o centro depressionario:











É uma situação que tanto pode dar para muito como para pouco ( falando aqui para Portugal), mas parece-me claramente que os grandes beneficiados neste evento (e como agora está a ser modelado) serão os Marroquinos, pois as frentes activas associadas à depressão irão entrar mais pelo Norte de Africa.. 

Vamos ver como evolui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

O GFS de facto não está nada bom, já o ECMWF está excelente


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2014 às 15:07)

O IPMA na sua descritiva que estranhamente hoje vai até sexta-feira está muito confiante em colocar chuva forte e trovoada em todo o território nestes 3 dias e com cotas de neve que na sexta poderiam baixar até ao 1000m. Ora olhando ao GFS parece-me que as cotas de neve nem sequer baixam dos 2000, em que ficamos?


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Bem segundo a previsão descritiva do IPMA 4f, 5f e 6f serão dias bem animados para todos os gostos:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 26.novembro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva* a partir da manhã no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego,
estendendo-se a todo o território e passando a *aguaceiros por vezes
fortes *que podem ser acompanhados de *trovoada*, a partir da tarde.
*Neve acima de 1400 metros* a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo temporariamente forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas
terras altas a partir do fim da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.




Previsão para 5ª feira, 27.novembro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes* que podem ser acompanhados de *trovoada,*
diminuindo de intensidade e frequência a partir do início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde*, tornando-se persistente e
aumentando a intensidade para o fim do dia.
*Queda de neve acima de 1200 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.



Previsão para 6ª feira, 28.novembro.2014

Céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado.
*Chuva passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes* que podem ser
acompanhados de *trovoada*, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência
a partir do início da manhã.
*Queda de neve acima de 1000 metros.
Vento moderado a forte do quadrante sul*, soprando forte a muito
forte nas terras altas, rodando para noroeste durante a madrugada
e tornando-se fraco.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.


Ou seja temos de tudo um pouco, períodos de chuva, aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas, queda de neve descendo ate 1000 metros e vento.
Um bom evento em perspectiva!!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Tendo o anticiclone conseguido empurrar a depressão o suficiente, ficou aberta a porta para a depressão de dia 26 se chegar mais ao continente.
O que é estranho é tendo ontem aparentemente passado uma frente fria, hoje estarmos novamente num sector quente, por isso eu fiquei surpreendido quando hoje de manhã vi que o termómetro não tinha descido dos 14-15º.
Explicação:


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

as expectativas são 25-30mm em 6 horas na generalidade do Algarve. Vamos ter nível laranja de novo na noite de 6ª feira.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Nov 2014 às 21:37)




----------



## rbsmr (24 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Agreste disse:


> as expectativas são 25-30mm em 6 horas na generalidade do Algarve. Vamos ter nível laranja de novo na noite de 6ª feira.



Concordo e segundo o que se pode vislumbrar nos modelos, a região de Lisboa será duramente mais atingida no final da tarde de 6ª feira, precisamente à hora de deslocação do trabalho para casa.


----------



## fishisco (24 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

a dois dias de distancia ainda nao sei o que esperar... o gfs n preve nada, apenas uns chuviscos e claro vento. a previsao a 10 dias do IPMA tb não apresenta nada de especial mas a descritiva já fala em ventos, chuva e aguaceiros fortes, trovoada e ate neve acima dos 1000... Será que é tudo p centro e sul?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

Sexta feira como o vento irá estar? Vai estar forte?


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

Isso não é vento de superfície AzoresPower... quando muito 75kmh com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

O "alvo" principal da depressão de 5ª/6ª é Marrocos, segundo a última saída do GFS.
A Madeira e a região sul apanham de raspão e o Norte quase nada. Basta uma pequena oscilação na pontaria e tudo pode ser diferente.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Sexta feira como o vento irá estar? Vai estar forte?



Vai soprar bem, ainda assim em nada se compara com o vento previsto para  a costa vicentina.


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Como é que trabalham com o GFS? alguém me sabe explicar? tou a tentar aceder ao site mas está de dificil compreensão lol


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Sentry disse:


> Como é que trabalham com o GFS? alguém me sabe explicar? tou a tentar aceder ao site mas está de dificil compreensão lol



lá mais pra cima no cabeçalho onde fazes o log in tem uma caixa que diz >>Modelos<<... dentro dessa caixa há vários entre eles o GFS... depois é só escolher o parâmetro que queres ver.


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

Agreste disse:


> lá mais pra cima no cabeçalho onde fazes o log in tem uma caixa que diz >>Modelos<<... dentro dessa caixa há vários entre eles o GFS... depois é só escolher o parâmetro que queres ver.


Completamente agradecido! Não fazia ideia daquela função! Fantástico! Abraço


----------



## Nuno_1010 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/fields/atlantic/pressao


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2014 às 23:50)

A pressão amanhã vai chegar aos 1020 hPa e na sexta cai logo para os 980 hPa, descida muito interessante 

Até agora a previsão mantém-se, a depressão de dia 26 vai causar tudo e "puxar" a depressão mais cavada que se separa em duas quando chega ao Algarve e durante esse movimento o Sul de Portugal e Marrocos devem ser os mais afetados.

Na quarta devemos ter alguma precipitação, na quinta um pouco menos mas de quinta para sexta a precipitação aumenta consideravelmente, mas para Lisboa não é nada de alarmante, aliás precipitação deve rondar os 15mm diários, valores normais.... Pelo menos é o que a previsão diz agora, mas um desvio minimo da depressão pode mudar tudo . Claro que por ser um sistema depressionário bem cavado não quer dizer que seja desastroso! Vai trazer é bastante frio 

Máximas devem rondar os 13ºC em Lisboa durante 3 dias e acredito que muitas localidades do país cheguem a mínimos negativos


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

Eu nem vou dizer nada..cada RUN que sai algo diferente aparece. Parece-me tudo muito incerto. 

Vou aguardar mais um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

boneli disse:


> Eu nem vou dizer nada..cada RUN que sai algo diferente aparece. Parece-me tudo muito incerto.
> 
> Vou aguardar mais um pouco.



mesmo a 1/2 dias e ainda não sei o que esperar, está tudo muito indeciso


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2014 às 11:03)

boneli disse:


> Eu nem vou dizer nada..cada RUN que sai algo diferente aparece. Parece-me tudo muito incerto.
> 
> Vou aguardar mais um pouco.



Uma coisa é certa.... as cotas de neve previstas pelo IPMA para 6ª feira são completamente irrealistas... na minha opinião, abaixo dos 1400/1500m não cairá nada sólido. Na minha zona o GFS coloca 4ºC a 850hPa e -19ºC a 500hPa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2014 às 12:27)

Bem o IPMA já mudou a previsão e parece Lisboa vai ter aguaceiros fortes na quarta e na quinta e vento forte na quinta e pelos novos modelos o litoral centro também vai apanhar com aquela chuvada toda para dia 27/28 que se vai deslocar até ao Sul mas a passagem do sistema depressionário vai ser à noite...
Na quarta deve passar uma frente oclusa e na quinta também mas o pior vai mesmo para Marrocos


----------



## Beric D (25 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Tenho andado (bastante) alheado deste meu hobby da meteorologia. Não há previsão de neve para os próximos dias na zona do Gerês, pois não?


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

A questão é mesmo essa. Olho para as previsões e olho para os modelos e parece que não bate certo. Por exemplo para hoje, dava previsão de precipitação para aqui e nos modelos não via nada disso e a questão das cotas de neve também não entendo. Deixo estas análises para os colegas mais sabedores e agradeço.

Atenção não é uma critica ao IPMA. Apenas quando vejo estas divergências prefiro não dizer nada.

No entanto o que se pode mesmo esperar para os próximas dias é mesmo a chuva que vai voltar e a descida de temperatura.


----------



## Fernando Costa (25 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Olhando os modelos estes parecem mostrar a chegada do frio um pouco por toda Europa incluindo em Portugal para o início de Dezembro. Espero bem que sim já está mais que na hora.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2014 às 14:07)

Boas..

Para o periodo compreendido entre a tarde de 4a e a tarde de 5a espera-se uma situação algo complicada em especial no sul, onde coloco um nivel  moderado em especial por precipitação excessiva e granizo, e em menor grau por rajadas severas e tromba/tornado.

*Analise/Discussão*

Uma nova perturbação polar aproxima-se de NW nos niveis altos, e isola-se numa cut-off, que se aproxima lentamente do sul de PT continental, e começa a interagir com um novo e mais poderoso cavado a partir do meio do dia de 5f, acabando por ser absorvida nesse outro sistema.

Sob PT continental, ocorre uma gradual intensificação do fluxo em altura, do quadrante S/SW, e a aproximação do nucleo frio em altura introduz uma massa de ar polar nos niveis altos ( T500~ -20/-25).
Alguns maximos de vorticidade que orbitam a perturbação induzem campos forçamento dinamico que afectam em especial o extremo sul e sudoeste.

Á superficie, uma margem frontal difusa ocorre entre os Açores e Gibraltar, separando ar subtropical a sul de ar mais oceanico/polar maritimo a norte.
Em resposta ao suporte dinamico associado á perturbação de niveis altos, uma gradual reactivação desta margem frontal ocorre, com uma parte a deslocar-se para norte sob forma de frente quente e outra a deslocar-se para E/SE sob forma de frente fria, acabando de pois por haver uma completa oclusão .
Uma area de ciclogenese organiza-se cavando até aos 995-1000hpa.

No sector quente, o reforço do low level jet deverá injectar ar mais energético até ao Alentejo, que ao interagir com o ar frio em altura deverá gerar uns 500-1000J/kg de SBCAPE com fortes gradientes termicos nos niveis baixos e médios em especial junto á costa.
A circulação deverá manter-se moderada de SE nos niveis baixos em especial no Algarve, o que em conjunto com  o fluxo moderado a forte de SSW em altura deverá 
criar perfis de shear moderado e rotacional.

Neste contexto, varias linhas deverão surgir ao longo da convergencia do ar quente, com segmentos convetivos a evoluir de modo algo insistente e perisistente devido ao movimento lento do sistema atmosférico.
Estes segmentos convectivos beneficiarão de shear suficiente para se organizarem, e não se pode excluir que algumas células se consigam isolar adquirindo caracter 
supercelular.

Estas células serão capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, rajadas pontualmente severas, granizo e até um tornado ou gustnado.

Devido á concentração da convecção no espaço e no tempo, há confiança para lançar um nivel moderado em especial no extremo sul, onde há um melhor overlay entre os parametros dinamicos e termodinamicos.

*Analise de risco*


----------



## Firefigther (25 Nov 2014 às 14:20)

Boa tarde vi este comentário agora do facebook da MeteoBadajoz o que me dizem disto ?

_"Una PROFUNDA BORRASCA llegará a la península este jueves-viernes! Hoy la tenemos en Norteamérica, pero mirad su evolución"_







Fonte : Facebook MeteoBadajoz


----------



## bigfire (25 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa tarde vi este comentário agora do facebook da MeteoBadajoz o que me dizem disto ?
> 
> _"Una PROFUNDA BORRASCA llegará a la península este jueves-viernes! Hoy la tenemos en Norteamérica, pero mirad su evolución"_
> 
> ...



A que se refere examente essa informação?


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

A depressão deverá cruzar Portugal Continental, contudo as frentes mais activas estarão em princípio a Sul/SE, nomeadamente junto à costa de Marrocos 













O ECM mostra isto:










Será um evento interessante de acompanhar e uma pequena mudança na trajetória poderá fazer uma grande diferença,


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 14:56)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa tarde vi este comentário agora do facebook da MeteoBadajoz o que me dizem disto ?
> 
> _"Una PROFUNDA BORRASCA llegará a la península este jueves-viernes! Hoy la tenemos en Norteamérica, pero mirad su evolución"_
> 
> ...



É uma possível rota que a depressão vai tomar desde dia 24  até o dia 28.
Segundo GFS neste momento a depressão está na zona da Terra Nova e Labrador.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

Tudo muito incerto ainda, nesta última run 12z o GFS mete 975 hpa ali a WNW do Litoral Norte sensivelmente ( tal como a ultima run do ECMWF 0z  a 72 horas )

Portanto o GFS estará a "seguir" o ECMWF ?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

O gradiente barométrico não será muito muito grande se a previsão do GFS se concretizar, os 975 hPa estendem se até quase ao interior, mesmo aqui em Portalegre o GFS prevê valores por volta dos 976 hPa. Isso a acontecer daria algumas rajadas fortes na aproximação e ida da depressão, o pior seria a chuva talvez no Sul.

O WRF mostra um cenário um pouco mais complicado, onde cavaria outro núcleo na extremadura Espanhola e poderia dar alguns acumulados importantes mais a Norte.


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

ainda pouca definição sobre as quantidades de precipitação na próxima madrugada de 28... a costa de marrocos está no 1º lugar das hipóteses.


----------



## Firefigther (25 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

MeteoBadajoz continua a insistir em chuva intensa para os próximos dias.

_*BRUTAL el impacto del frente en el oeste y suroeste peninsular durante la primera mitad de la noche del jueves-viernes. Posibles inundaciones por excesos de precipitación en amplias zonas... Brrr*_






Fonte : Facebook MeteoBadajoz


----------



## Firefigther (25 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Previsão de Precipitação 24h em mm para dia 28.












http://www.weatheronline.pt/weather...1&MAPS=vn&CONT=ptpt&LAND=__&ZEIT=201411280600


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

Interessante de seguir!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

Á medida que nos aproximamos do evento...


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

Cada RUN uma alteração...dá a sensação que andamos no limite de sermos atingidos em "cheio", mas parece que Marrocos continua a ser a zona mais favorecida! 3 dias muita coisa pode alterar. No entanto não deixa de ser um evento a seguir com alguma atenção principalmente para Sul.


----------



## MicaMito (25 Nov 2014 às 19:51)

Irá haver episodios de vento extremo? pelo espaçamento das isobaras pareçe que será "normal"!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

MicaMito disse:


> Irá haver episodios de vento extremo? pelo espaçamento das isobaras pareçe que será "normal"!


Depende de vários factores. Alguns modelos mostram um núcleo secundário a formar-se no interior alentejano ou na extremadura espanhola, que pode provocar vento mais forte. A ser forte serão as médias e não bem as rajadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Atenção que se o nucleo da depressão estiver em cima de nós só iremos ter alguma chuva e vento fraco, as situações mais fortes serão quando a depressão se estiver a dissipar (em cima de nos).


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

A ser assim vamos registar um valor de pressão mais baixo do que aquele do dia 8 Fevereiro ( cerca de 987mb).






Comparando esta depressão com a do dia 8fev.  penso que os valores que vento irão ser bastante mais baixos.




Recordo que aqui na zona do Porto registaram-se rajadas de 110kmh!


----------



## MicaMito (25 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

A nossa sorte tambem vai ser ela estar mesmo em cima de nós e não mais a norte!


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2014 às 21:55)

o wrf com mais 100mm nestes 3 dias para algumas zonas do Algarve. Vai chover muito e vamos ter problemas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Falando de amanhã, alguns modelos(WRF / ECMWF/ ALADIN) têm carregado bem na precipitação, bons acumulados em perspectiva.

WRF






O AROME está igualmente interessante:


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando de amanhã, alguns modelos(WRF / ECMWF/ ALADIN) têm carregado bem na precipitação, bons acumulados em perspectiva.
> 
> WRF
> 
> ...



O pico da precipitação é exactamente em cima de Carcavelos!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Prepara a máquina!


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

*A level 1 was issued for Morocco and SW Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation.* 

SYNOPSIS

Situation will be dominated by a de-amplifying ridge over central and parts of western Europe. To the east, a trough filled with colder airmass will stretch towards Turkey. *To the west, a short-wave trough is forecast to approach SW Iberia.* 

With dry and stable airmass over much of the continetal Europe, DMC activity will be limited only to the areas with marginal instability over E Atlantic and W to central Mediterranean. 

*DISCUSSION

... Morocco towards SW Iberia ...

With the approaching short-wave trough, steepening pressure gradient will result in enhancement of southerly low-level flow, increasing 850 hPa windspeeds up to 20 m/s. Due to the absence of steep mid-level lapse rates, degree of latent instability should be only marginal, with CAPE values reaching on the order of hundreds J/kg. Cold front, along with the PVA ahead of the approaching trough will provide enough lift for destabilisation and initiation of DMC. With southerly prevailing flow parallel to the front, it is likely that an MCS in form of parallel stratiform region will form with new cells regenerating at the southern part of the system. Especially close to the coastline areas, cell training may result in excessive precipitation events. Thus, Lvl 1 is warranted for the region. *


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

david 6 disse:


> *With southerly prevailing flow parallel to the front, it is likely that an MCS in form of parallel stratiform region will form with new cells regenerating at the southern part of the system. Especially close to the coastline areas, cell training may result in excessive precipitation events. Thus, Lvl 1 is warranted for the region. *



Precipitação excessiva.

um trem de células a varrer a costa sul de oeste para leste desaparecendo a norte, já dentro do continente mas regenerando-se a sul no mar entre o algarve marrocos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 01:14)

StormRic disse:


> O pico da precipitação é exactamente em cima de Carcavelos!



Vamos ver, como será precipitação convectiva durante a tarde, temos que contar com a lotaria do costume.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vamos ver, como será precipitação convectiva durante a tarde, temos que contar com a lotaria do costume.



Concordo. Tenho reparado que o Arome falha muito na localização precisa mas aproxima-se bastante dos valores em si mesmos. Isto é, alguém vai apanhar com os vinte e tal milímetros, mas realmente não posso já contar que seja exactamente aqui.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

Análise das 0h. Convém compará-la já com as previsões dos modelos para esta hora, saídas nas runs das 12h e das 18h:




Primeira impressão: está ligeiramente mais cavada 1009hPa. O GFS punha-lhe 1011hPa.
Mas o GEM acertou na pressão e na localização.


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2014 às 02:28)

O que é GEM?


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 03:01)

Zapiao disse:


> O que é GEM?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Environmental_Multiscale_Model

É um dos modelos disponíveis para consulta aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gem/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2014 às 09:00)

Para Sexta-feira o ECMWF mostra uma mancha mais intensa de precipitação ali a Oeste do Litoral Norte e Centro:







Depressão complexa esta, vai ser interessante de seguir


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 09:04)

Zapiao disse:


> O que é GEM?



É um modelo de previsão.

Eu penso que os modelos estão a lidar mal com a precipitação, toda esta situação é complexa tanto em vento como na precipitação mas acho que aquilo que está mais dificil de quantificar é mesmo a dita precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Previsão do IPMA  para amanhã, grande destaque para o vento, rajadas de  110 Km/h é muita fruta..

Previsão para 5ª feira, 27.novembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÃO NORTE:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima de 1400/1500 metros de altitude até ao início
da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
gradualmente forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral a partir da tarde.
*Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante sul, tornando-se forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem de 110 km/h para o final do dia no Minho
e Douro Litoral.*

*REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ou encoberto
na região Sul e no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego a partir do final
do dia.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada até ao final da manhã na região Sul e no
litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego, onde ocorrerão períodos de chuva
persistente e por vezes forte para o final do dia.
Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros de altitude, subindo para
os pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela para o final do dia.
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas da
ordem de 90 km/h a sul do Cabo Mondego a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante sul, tornando-se forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem de 110 km/h para o final do dia na região Sul
e litoral Centro.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tornando-se muito nublado
ou encoberto a partir do final do dia.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada até ao início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte a partir do final
do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
rodando para o quadrante sul a partir do meio da tarde, e forte
(35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h a partir para o
final do dia.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
rodando para sul moderado (25 a 35 km/h) a partir da tarde.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental:
A norte do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 2,5 metros,
passando gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
A sul do Cabo Raso: Ondas de oes-sudoeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 26 de novembro de 2014 às 11:14 UTC

Naturalmente os avisos serão actualizados, até porque não faz sentido um aviso amarelo para precipitação forte quando por exemplo para o Grande Porto apenas preveem chuva em geral fraca e o aviso para chuva forte começa amanhã dia 27 a partir das 21 horas até ás 05:59 do dia 28 ..

_

_**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**

Amarelo
*Vento*
*Vento muito forte do quadrante sul com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km h*

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Periodos de chuva forte*

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*_


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

O ipma deve estar à espera de poder fazer uma análise mais aprofundada antes de actualizar os avisos, mas realmente o evento está se a compor. 976 hPa de pressão mínima aqui para sexta.


----------



## MicaMito (26 Nov 2014 às 11:55)

Ui ui! pelo que vejo nos modelos acho que não será assim tão grave ou estou errado?


----------



## fishisco (26 Nov 2014 às 12:03)

o pior vai ser o vento... e quiça chuva lá para o sul do país


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

MicaMito disse:


> Ui ui! pelo que vejo nos modelos acho que não será assim tão grave ou estou errado?


O vento deverá ser um pouco forte a medida que a pressão desce rapidamente na formação da depressão um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Essa actualização da descritiva surpreende-me  um pouco, todavia,com os solos saturados esse vento tão forte pode muito bem provocar,sem grande dificuldade, algumas quedas de arvores, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Microburst (26 Nov 2014 às 12:50)

Os avisos em relação ao dia de amanhã chegaram agora mesmo via e-mail do IPMA e metem respeito:


*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Setúbal/Lisboa*

Laranja *Precipitação* Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento
Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo *Precipitação* Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 11:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo *Vento* Rajadas da ordem de 70 90 km h
Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo *Agitação Marítima* Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros
Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora UTC)
*

Vai ser um dia interessante, sem dúvida.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2014 às 13:13)

Cá ficam os avisos do  IPMA para todo o País que fica pintado de amarelo e laranja:

Portanto a previsão descritiva de amanhã para o Norte, falando apenas em periodos de chuva e para o Grande Porto com chuva geralmente fraca não fará muito sentido, e depois colocarem em aviso amarelo por chuva forte: Viana, Porto, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança..

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

**Bragança**

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viseu**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Évora**

Laranja
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte Possibilidade de
ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 70 90 km h

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Porto**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h sendo de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Guarda**

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Faro**

Laranja
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte Possibilidade de
ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h no litoral e de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Na costa ocidental Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Vila Real**

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Setúbal**

Laranja
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte Possibilidade de
ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 70 90 km h

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Santarém**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h sendo de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Lisboa**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 70 90 km h

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Leiria**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 70 90 km h

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Beja**

Laranja
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte Possibilidade de
ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que pode ser por vezes forte passando a regime de
aguaceiros que poderao ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada

Válido entre *2014-11-26 12:00:00* e *2014-11-27 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h em especial no litoral

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de oes noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Castelo Branco**

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Aveiro**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h sendo de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Coimbra**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h sendo de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Portalegre**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-28 00:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 90 km h sendo de 110 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Neve*
Queda de neve acima de 1400 1500 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-28 12:00:00* e *2014-11-29 11:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2014 às 13:39)

Boas..

Para  a noite de 5a e inicio de dia de 6a preve-se um novo periodo mais activo,e coloco um nivel moderado, em especial no extremo sul e sudeste, principalmente por precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas...

*Analise/Discussão
*
Em altura um forte cavado aprofunda-se desde NW e entra por PT continental, ao se aproximar, um forte jet polar de niveis altos estará presente, entrando pelo sul e saido pela região nordeste.
Uma massa de ar relativamente frio em altura ( T500 -16 a -24ºC) deverá gradualmente afectar o território.

Á superficie um vasto eixo de convergencia forma-se, estimulado por fortes mecanismos de divergencia em altura..
Esta area toma um caracter de oclusão, os fortes movimentos verticais acabam por gerar uma lingua de baixas pressões em cavamento rapido até aos 970-975hpa.

Na extremidade sul desta linha de baixas pressões haverá contacto com uma margem frontal difusa que se extende entre os Açores e Marrocos...nesta area a dinamica frontal será mais intensa assim como haverá mais shear e forçamento dinamico ao longo de ums short wave na base do cavado.

Segundo varios modelos mesoescalares, é aqui que poderá surgir um nuclelo ciclonico secundário, que entraria pelo litoral SW até ao alto Alentejo.

Espera-se em todo o caso que a interacção da lingua de baixas pressões com a região frontal a sul active os processos frontogénicos, levandando uma massa de ar de caracteristicas subtropicais até ao Alentejo, e organizando uma frente fria que entraria de oeste durante a noite...com o triple point a passar aproximadamente entre Sines e Beja.

No sector quente, haverá um forte low level jet de SSE com até 25/30m/s aos 850hpa, e a advecção diferencial deverá gerar até 500-1000J/Kg de SBCAPE.
Este low level jet estará sobreposto ao jet polar de WSW em altura, pelo que um  perfil de shear moderado e rotacional deverá evoluir.

O forçamento dinamico, em especial junto á frente fria, e as condições termodinamicas deverão  favorecer alguns segmentos lineares, não sendo de excluir células discretas, e há um risco evidente de precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas ou muito severas.

Mais a norte, na extensa area de convergencia/oclusão, teremos essencialmente nebulosidade estratiforme,  mas não se pode excluir alguma convecção de base alta...há possibilidade de acumulados de precipitação elevados, mas o caracter essencialmente estratiforme retira confiança na previsão.

Após a passagem da perturbação frontal, um regime pós frontal deverá avançar sobre  o território, com aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes...uma analise mais concreta será feita amanhã.

*Analise de risco




*


----------



## cardu (26 Nov 2014 às 16:41)

uma duvida, o distrito de Coimbra em alerta amarelo por queda de neve acima dos 1400m??

Onde existem locais passiveis de queda de neve??


----------



## jotackosta (26 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

cardu disse:


> uma duvida, o distrito de Coimbra em alerta amarelo por queda de neve acima dos 1400m??
> 
> Onde existem locais passiveis de queda de neve??



Serra do Açor


----------



## jotackosta (26 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Está aí a chegar...grande mancha!





https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp#


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Trovoada não vai haver pois não? O Cape é baixo..........


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 00:59)

Bem pelos vistos em Dezembro o anticiclone vai finalmente aparecer, não há sinal de chuva a partir do dia 29 de Novembro e as minimas em Dezembro chegam quase aos 2ºC em Lisboa, imagino noutras terras!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

A falar em "outras terras" e fui ver na Guarda e Penhas Douradas têm minima nos -5ºC 

E amanhã também deve nevar bastante em algumas regiões


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

que bela e extensa frente se aproxima de Oeste/NW


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2014 às 08:25)

Porrrrraaaaa, espero que não fique só pelo aspecto .


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 09:49)

A Extofex não assinala nada para nós será que vai passar tudo ao lado?


----------



## Iuri (27 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

Previsão de rajadas


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 10:36)

Vamos mudar de tempo no começo do mês e pessoalmente não estou a gostar... Anticiclone dos Açores muito mais dinâmico e sobretudo muito mais forte. Nesta altura do ano o nosso amigo vem para ficar por uns bons tempos e não será fácil remover.


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 10:40)

Ainda bem já choveu o suficiente na minha zona está tudo alagado vai fazer bem uns tempos sem chuva!


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2014 às 10:45)

Boas..

Para amanhã, em situação pós frontal, espera-se convecção forte em especial na região sul,onde coloco um nivel moderado em especial por precipitação excessiva, granizo e trombas/tornados.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar deverá estacionar a oeste de PT continental, com ar frio até -26ºC aos 500hpa.
Na periferia sul da perturbação, uma area de fluxo mais intenso de W/SW deverá evoluir, á frente de um maximo secundario de vorticidade.

Á superficie uma depressão completamente ocluida estará  a oeste da Galiza, enchendo gradualmente...entretanto ao longo do dia, em resposta á aproximação do novo maximo de vorticidade em altura, uma nova area de ciclogenese deverá gera-se a oeste de Lisboa, migrando até ao golfo de Cadiz.

Á frente deste novo sistema, ar polar maritimo move-se sobre SST´s até 18-19ºC, com gradientes superadiabaticos  nos primeiros 500m e até 100-150J/Kg de LLCAPE.
O fluxo deverá rodar gradualmente para SSE na região sul,com a aproximação da depressão, promovendo um maior trajecto oceanico da massa de ar, pelo que se espera um gradual aumento de humidade e energia deste ar polar modificado.

Durante o dia, a pouca cobertura de nuvens médias favorecerá ainda mais o aquecimento e aumento da disponibilidade de energia, com CAPE a subir aos 500-800J/Kg mesmo em terra...
Dados os baixos geopotenciais, estes valores de CAPE indiciam uma atmosfera muito instavel.
O TT index até 55ºC suporta amplamente a genese expontanea de convecção profunda neste ambiente caracterizado por fortes gradientes verticais.

Sendo assim espera-se que surjam varias células, em especial á frente do maximo de vorticidade/ciclogenese, e em torno á area e advecção quente á sfc.

Dado o fluxo de S á sfc e de WSW em altura, shear de caracter rotacional deverá aparecer com uns 30-40kts de 0-8km shear....

*Neste ambiente, varios segmentos lineares e células discretas deverão avançar para este, o shear rotacional favorece modos convectivos supercelulares e esperam-se condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de granizo, precipitação excessiva e tornados, não se pode excluir um evento signficativo devido á presença de valores altos de LLCAPE.
Por estes motivos, está garantido um nivel laranja em especial na região sul e sudoeste.*


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos mudar de tempo no começo do mês e pessoalmente não estou a gostar... Anticiclone dos Açores muito mais dinâmico e sobretudo muito mais forte. Nesta altura do ano o nosso amigo vem para ficar por uns bons tempos e não será fácil remover.



Pois, após 3 meses muito húmidos em grande parte do país é de esperar que algures venha o anticiclone e para durar uns tempos mas parece-me que ainda não está nada definido, no entanto como sabemos os modelos são melhores a modelar anti-ciclones do que ciclones. Se tivermos um Dezembro seco não será muito diferente do que já estamos habituados nos últimos anos.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2014 às 11:45)

Mais actual e agora com toda a luz que se queria na anterior.


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mais actual e agora com toda a luz que se queria na anterior.
> (...)


É a bonança antes da tempestade...


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 12:06)

_*





Comenzamos el seguimiento de la jornada de hoy, que se presenta muy activa en lo meteorológico, especialmente de cara a la tarde-noche y durante esta próxima madrugada. La nubosidad irá claramente en aumento a lo largo del día desde el oeste por la entrada del gran frente que venimos siguiendo desde hace más de una semana, con un aumento gradual en la intensidad del viento, llegando esta próxima tarde-noche a rachas de entre 70 y 80 km/h.

La primera borrasca, que nos visitó ayer y la pasada noche por el oeste y sur, poco a poco va perdiendo fuerza, pero fijaos el potente sistema frontal que asoma por el oeste... Reina cierta calma sobre la península, pero justo a las puertas del TEMPORAL que nos espera esta próxima noche. *_

Fonte : MeteoBadajoz Facebook


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

De acordo com esta previsão, lá para a meia noite as coisas vão estar fortes no algarve


----------



## Fernando Costa (27 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Calma minha gente. Eu já muito que disse aqui que dezembro poderia ser seco e porquê. Depois de 3 meses chuvosos é espectável que apareça um mês seco. No ano passado foi novembro e esta ano será dezembro. Agora só espero tempo chuvoso e quem sabe até frio com neve nas terras altas para as vésperas do Natal. Não estejam já aí a prever secas porque não me parece o caso de todo. Já que Janeiro poderá ser chuvoso. Em anos de Outono/inverno chuvosos é perfeitamente espectável que haja um ou outro mês seco. Vejam lado positivo teremos frio e as primeiras geadas. Mas isto é somente a minha humilde opinião.


----------



## Firefigther (27 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Peço desculpa pela tradução pois foi feita através do tradutor do google pode não ser a mais correta.







Ondas maciças de 9 metros em torno dos Açores e muita chuva vai ser o resultado de um título para a Espanha e Potugal será a previsão para os próximos dias tempestade de entrada.
O que poderia ser a chegada de uma tempestade de profundidade, as consequências seriam refletidas na forma de chuvas pesadas e fortes rajadas confirmados suficientes de vento ( 70-90 km / h) no sudoeste da Espanha. A depressão contém uma muito ativa wich compilação coldfront irá resultar em chuvas muito e localmente intensa. A depressão foi fundada sobre o Norte da América, pelo ar frio do Canadá e umidade do ar quente do Golfo do México levou a sua formação e aprofundamento posterior .
A primeira frente da depressão vai chegar esta noite , quinta-feira para sexta-feira, a tempestade vai se aproximar . Especificamente , na madrugada de quinta-feira a sexta-feira que vai deixar registros importantes da chuva e do vento durante a passagem da frente .No neste exato momento , os modelos ainda não são claras onde exatamente a tempestade vai ser localizado. Quinta-feira para sexta-feira, embora a maioria dos modelos parecem concordar que ele vai ser muito profunda. Modelos de 980 hPa e 970 hPa punho e da pressão em seu centro , o que faz com que seja uma tempestade bastante profunda .
A rajada profunda ser capaz de desenvolver ventos máximos de 70-90 km / h apenas à frente da frente , em uma área onde a velocidade do vento e rajadas podem tornar-se bastante forte. É aconselhável deixar terraços , telhados e varandas limpos, para objetos não serão jogados pelo vento, e, assim, reduzir os riscos de cidade em situações adversas como apresentado a nós nos próximos dias .
A depressão no início desta semana sobre os EUA .

Fonte : MeteoEurope - Facebook


----------



## aqpcb (27 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Pelo que se ve acho que vai ficar tudo em Marrocos


----------



## MicaMito (27 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

aqpcb disse:


> Pelo que se ve acho que vai ficar tudo em Marrocos


Acho que ainda vai acertar no sul de Portugal! Como as previsões do Stormy dizem.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

Actual saida do GFS.
Vento médio:


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Pelo que vejo no SAT24 parece que está tudo a ir muito para Sul (Costa Norte africana)


----------



## aqpcb (27 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

MicaMito disse:


> Acho que ainda vai acertar no sul de Portugal! Como as previsões do Stormy dizem.


Vamos ver como mas nao acredito


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

aqpcb disse:


> Pelo que se ve acho que vai ficar tudo em Marrocos



Não. O Estofex como olha sobretudo para parâmetros convectivos parece ligeiro para cá, talvez a frente não seja activa electricamente nem as células possam ser muito perigosas (para fenómenos extremos de vento por ex.), embora me pareça ligeireza exagerada.

Se olharem no modelo WRF, precipitação por exemplo:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica












dá para ter uma ideia de como a frente progride e que zonas afectará mais e a que horas (não esquecendo que é um modelo, com as falhas habituais)

O vento ainda é significativo, com rajadas a poderem ultrapassar os 80kmh (nas terras altas mais), o sotavento algarvio, baixo Alenteo e a Andaluzia parecem ser a zona de maior risco. No norte choverá pouco mas o vento estará presente, aliás, já se vai fazendo notar agora.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

a minha expectativa aqui para o Algarve: 3-4 horas sempre a chover com um período mais intenso na parte final. Tudo puxado a vento com rajadas de 80-100kmh.

A frente é muito extensa.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

a maré estará a meio de encher, veremos o que vai acontecer.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Calma minha gente. Eu já muito que disse aqui que dezembro poderia ser seco e porquê. Depois de 3 meses chuvosos é espectável que apareça um mês seco. No ano passado foi novembro e esta ano será dezembro. Agora só espero tempo chuvoso e quem sabe até frio com neve nas terras altas para as vésperas do Natal. Não estejam já aí a prever secas porque não me parece o caso de todo. Já que Janeiro poderá ser chuvoso. Em anos de Outono/inverno chuvosos é perfeitamente espectável que haja um ou outro mês seco. Vejam lado positivo teremos frio e as primeiras geadas. Mas isto é somente a minha humilde opinião.





Verdade Fernando, o mês de dezembro será um pouco mais seco, já era de se prever, mas atenção, lá para alturas do natal e ano novo a chuva voltará e existem boas prespetivas que venha frio e a bendita neve para localidades mais baixas!!!! 
As primeiras geadas irão aparecer agora no início de dezembro!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

MicaMito disse:


> A Extofex não assinala nada para nós será que vai passar tudo ao lado?



Concordo.

Entretanto, análise das 12h. O núcleo talvez se divida, um para o norte, e outro para o sudoeste, por isso o esvaziamento da precipitação expectável para o centro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Storm Forecast  // Valid: *Fri 28 Nov 2014 06:00 to Sat 29 Nov 2014 06:00* UTC   // Issued: Thu 27 Nov 2014 17:25 
(*amanhã*)





A level 1 was issued for SW Portugal mainly for an isolated tornado (waterspout) risk.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

Ainda sobre hoje, nas zonas altas, carta do GFS para a meia noite de hoje.
Ventos médios de 100km/h aos 850hpa, o que com estes geopotenciais tão baixos significa apenas 1150/1200 metros. E a precipitação (onde ocorrer) faz baixar um pouco mais os ventos fortes.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


Por curiosidade, amanhã é dia de tirar as teias de aranha aos barómetros, bonito de se ver, registos para guardar:





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


Como entretanto se formou uma espécie de pântano de baixas pressões nem há cavamento explosivo, a situação apesar da pressão muito baixa é relativamente tranquila, tirando a possibilidade de instabilidade de baixa probabilidade a sul referida atrás, quer pelo stormy quer pelo Estofex.


Outra imagem interessante, o mergulho a sul dum poderoso Jet com ventos de mais de 300km/h e respectiva curva para a esquerda, responsável por estas pressões tão baixas.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## Zapiao (27 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Este evento deve acabar daqui a algumas horas, não? Pelo satelite talvez 3h 4h da manha?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

É de se esperar mais chuva para as próximas horas?


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Vince disse:


> Outra imagem interessante, o mergulho a sul dum poderoso Jet com ventos de mais de 300km/h e respectiva curva para a esquerda, responsável por estas pressões tão baixas.



O mergulho desta frente sobre marrocos também é uma grande imagem... marrocos, argélia e até o norte do saara ocidental.


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Outra imagem ilustrativa do enorme pântano barométrico de baixas pressões, dum mesoescala:







Agora não tenho possibilidade de pesquisar nas bases de dados, mas de memória não me recordo de ver pressão tão baixa no Algarve.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (27 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Muitas baixas pressões mas nada de especial , pelo menos no que dis respeito ao norte , mas devo dizer que vi imagem extraordinárias desta tempestade


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Sinóptica das 18h. O sistema estava ainda ancorado num centro a oeste da Irlanda:






Pressão às 22h


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

Nesta madrugada, no planalto da Torre, deve acumular uns bons centímetros de neve, entre 10 a 20cm pela quantidade de precipitação que esta ser prevista.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2014 às 01:05)

Boas...

Para a noite de 6a para Sabado espera-se que se mantenha actividade convectiva em especial no extremo sul, onde coloco um nivel moderado em especial por precipitação excessiva.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar encontra-se a W da Galiza, um nucleo secundario evolui afectando a região Sul, e tornando-se o centro dominante.

Uma baixa de 985hpa deverá gradualmente consolidar-se no Golfo de Cadiz.

Á superficie o fluxo roda para E, permitindo a entrada de ar estavel continental sobre grande parte do território, excepto no sul, onde o low level jet de SE deverá injectar uma mistura de ar Mediterraneo com ar proveniente da costa NW de Africa... gerando-se uma linha de convergencia/dry  line que separará o ar mais maritimo do ar seco continental.
A massa de ar de trajecto oceanico deverá conter alguma energia, e dado o ar frio polar em altura os gradientes verticais intensificam-se levando á genese de até 800J/Kg de SBCAPE..valores de LLCAPE de pelo menos 100J/kg e TT até 50-55ºC indicam uma troposfera bastante instavel desde a superficie, o que é significativo dados os baixos geopotenciais.

Em altura o fluxo não será muito intenso, com o vortice de niveis altos centrado pouco a oeste da costa Alentejana...ainda assim, dado o fluxo de SW em altura vs SE á sfc, shear fraco mas rotacional deverá evoluir.

Assim sendo espera-se que alguns segmentos convectivos srurjam no golfo de Cadiz, e se extendam ao Algarve apoiados pela convergencia na dry line, num ambiente onde haverá forçamento dinamico, shear e CAPE suficientes para suster actividade com ciclos de vida razoavelmente longos.
O movimento lento dos sistemas atmosféricos implica o risco de que haja fenomenos de training.

*As condiçõe dinamicas deverão assim favorecer a ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva e granizo, não sendo de excluir uma tromba ou tornado dado o shear rotacional e a presença de LLCAPE robusto.




*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

Pressão continua em descida:














excepto no litoral centro/sul onde a precipitação foi mais forte.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:25)

Depois da ligeira recuperação logo a seguir à passagem da frente a pressão volta a descer no litoral oeste centro e sul e continua a descida no resto do território.
Ver novamente a mensagem anterior http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...odelos-novembro-2014.7936/page-30#post-461210
a análise das 0h de hoje assinala já um núcleo a destacar-se do principal e a situar-se a oeste de Caminha:





Nas últimas 24h não houve um único registo de descargas eléctricas sobre o território ou no mar adjacente, pelo IPMA. A única descarga registada pelo AEMet foi hoje entre as 0h e a 1h a oes-sudoeste longe de Cascais.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia,

olhando mais para a frente e segundo o ECMWF, vamos ver se é desta que começa a fazer algum frio mais típico da época, um pouco "futurologia" mas cá fica a carta para dia 7/12.






Aliás  e olhando aos modelos parece que a tendência após este evento é para rotação do vento para quadrante NE/N, portanto trazendo ar mais "fresco" de latitudes superiores embora estas ainda não estejam particularmente frias, o ECMWF está melhor que o GFS.. vamos ver


----------



## Firefigther (28 Nov 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia isto anda tudo trocado a TVI agora mostrou avisos laranja e amarelo em todo o pais e o IPMA mostra avisos verdes e amarelos. Vai la vai ninguém se entende.....


----------



## james (28 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Bom dia , 

Após a passagem desta depressão com forte intensidade no Centro - Sul e Sul ( no Norte nada se passou ), deverão vir uns dias com tempo seco , por quanto tempo não se sabe . Contudo , o ECM anda um pouco no " tira e põe " à algumas saídas , a modelar a possibilidade de ocorrer alguma precipitação e frio no final da próxima semana .

Por agora , ainda se trata de uma mera hipótese , mas não é de descartar de todo poder vir a ocorrer no final da próxima semana o primeiro evento de frio generalizado e até a ocorrência de neve a cotas médias .


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia isto anda tudo trocado a TVI agora mostrou avisos laranja e amarelo em todo o pais e o IPMA mostra avisos verdes e amarelos. Vai la vai ninguém se entende.....


A TVI se contrata-se meteorologistas a sério e apresenta-se um bloco meteorológico como deve ser fazia melhor serviço! Estiveram todos a dormir durante o evento e agora publicam os alertas do dia anterior...é típico. Meteorologia na TV não vale a pena! Consultem antes os organismos oficiais directamente, por exemplo aqui o fórum


----------



## Névoa (28 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

Pelos vistos a tvi tem razão:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.sam.jsp

Eu não tenho flash neste sistema e não posso ver o mapa, este é o link dos avisos na previsão de dez dias. Não vi a tvi (também não tenho tv aliás), não sei se é disso que falam, mas embora não seja para o país todo, não faltam avisos do ipma hoje, incluindo vermelhos para a Madeira.


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

Parece que nos próximos dias, vamos ter uma acalmia com o regresso de sol!!!
No entanto os 2 modelos mostram a possibilidade do regresso da chuva para o final da próxima semana e as descidas das temperaturas que vão ser graduais!
O GFS mostra já a possibilidade de chuva dia 5 e o ECMF mais para o dia 7 ou 8!!

 No entanto e como ainda falta algum tempo vamos disfrutar deste sol. Aqui para o Norte algumas estações já passaram os 300 mm reste mês o que é considerável.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

geadas na próxima semana assim que o vento de nordeste acalme, algo que o GFS tenta mostrar. A geadas do final da próxima semana podem-se notar. 

Geada, sincelo, neblina matinal...


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Vince disse:


> Outra imagem ilustrativa do enorme pântano barométrico de baixas pressões, dum mesoescala:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que o núcleo depressionário a sul não vai conseguir formar-se. Na análise das 12h está já definido o núcleo junto à Galiza mas a sudoeste ainda não.





o campo da pressão parece estar a subir generalizadamente, principalmente no norte. Apenas a zona do Alentejo não segue essa tendência.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que o núcleo depressionário a sul não vai conseguir formar-se. Na análise das 12h está já definido o núcleo junto à Galiza mas a sudoeste ainda não.



Não, até está mais vincado a sul nas últimas saídas, torna-se dominante, parece um pouco mais intenso que o previsto ontem.

GFS: http://modelos.meteopt.com/gfs/gfs_pi_g500_018.png?ver=2014112818
WRF: http://modelos.meteopt.com/wrf/wrf_eu_v10m_022.png?ver=2014112817
ECM: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...qfMrXjCnqaOumEQhWYM/51002_20141128_00_021.gif

As cartas do MetOffice são baseadas no modelo deles UKMO, e essa carta é para as 12z, provavelmente a carta das 00z já mostra o centro mais a sul.

Nas imagens de satélite até já se vê essa progressão, a formar-se alguma circulação alongada que vai migrando para sul.
Deve dar uma madrugada animada no Sul, há as naturais diferenças entre modelos, com uns a passarem tudo ao largo à tangente, outros a entrar por terra.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Vince disse:


> Não, até está mais vincado a sul nas últimas saídas, torna-se dominante, parece um pouco mais intenso que o previsto ontem.
> 
> GFS: http://modelos.meteopt.com/gfs/gfs_pi_g500_018.png?ver=2014112818
> WRF: http://modelos.meteopt.com/wrf/wrf_eu_v10m_022.png?ver=2014112817
> ...



No entanto a coexistência dos dois núcleos tão marcados é que não chegou a acontecer.

Nem os 979 hPa me parece que venham a ser atingidos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:31)

Bizarra esta situação, pressões tão baixas para o que é usual e sem reflexo no vento nem na precipitação, o tal "pântano"?











mesmo no sul a pressão está a subir.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Um clássico exemplo já falado muitas vezes por aqui ao longo dos anos de como pressões muito baixas só por si não dizem muito, não equivalem de imediato a uma grande tempestade de vento algures. Tudo depende dos gradientes, como estão distribuídos, comprimidos, da rapidez com que que a pressão desce. Neste caso houve vários núcleos depressionários sucessivos que foram criando uma zona muito alargada de baixas pressões, de forma bastante gradual.

Desta vez foi assim, calhou, há já muitos dias atrás um modelo chegou a prever as coisas de forma muito mais perigosa, a fazer lembrar um pouco a ciclogenese explosiva de 1997, em que uma segunda "onda" do Jet se acoplava a uma baixa a sul de forma explosiva. Mas as diferentes "peças" do "tabuleiro" atmosférico foram evoluindo de outra forma, felizmente.

De qualquer forma, é um evento de baixas pressões a merecer a guarda de registos, meteorológicamente interessante, pouco usual.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2014 às 18:45)

StormRic disse:


> Bizarra esta situação, pressões tão baixas para o que é usual e sem reflexo no vento nem na precipitação, o tal "pântano"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eu arriscava mesmo dizer que é uma situação nunca vista . 

Desde que eu faço registos , não me lembro de uma situação como esta : descida acelarada da PA , queda de quase 40 hPa ( ! ! ! ) em pouco mais de 24 horas e depois nada , quase não apareceu nem a chuva nem o vento .


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

Vince disse:


> Um clássico exemplo já falado muitas vezes por aqui ao longo dos anos de como pressões muito baixas só por si não dizem muito, não equivalem de imediato a uma grande tempestade de vento algures. Tudo depende dos gradientes, como estão distribuídos, comprimidos, da rapidez com que que a pressão desce. Neste caso houve vários núcleos depressionários sucessivos que foram criando uma zona muito alargada de baixas pressões, de forma bastante gradual.
> 
> Desta vez foi assim, calhou, há já muitos dias atrás um modelo chegou a prever as coisas de forma muito mais perigosa, a fazer lembrar um pouco a ciclogenese explosiva de 1997, em que uma segunda "onda" do Jet se acoplava a uma baixa a sul de forma explosiva. Mas as diferentes "peças" do "tabuleiro" atmosférico foram evoluindo de outra forma, felizmente.
> 
> De qualquer forma, é um evento de baixas pressões a merecer a guarda de registos, meteorológicamente interessante, pouco usual.



Quanto ao vento concordo que é facilmente explicável por nos situarmos fora das áreas de gradientes elevados de pressão. Para mim o mais invulgar é a precipitação quase ausente durante tão largo espaço de tempo e de área.

Aquela grande bolsa de ar pós-frontal, com pouquíssima instabilidade não é muito usual.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Satélite IR das 18h. Só no extremo sul as células conseguiram atingir o litoral:


----------



## james (28 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

Vince disse:


> Um clássico exemplo já falado muitas vezes por aqui ao longo dos anos de como pressões muito baixas só por si não dizem muito, não equivalem de imediato a uma grande tempestade de vento algures. Tudo depende dos gradientes, como estão distribuídos, comprimidos, da rapidez com que que a pressão desce. Neste caso houve vários núcleos depressionários sucessivos que foram criando uma zona muito alargada de baixas pressões, de forma bastante gradual.
> 
> Desta vez foi assim, calhou, há já muitos dias atrás um modelo chegou a prever as coisas de forma muito mais perigosa, a fazer lembrar um pouco a ciclogenese explosiva de 1989, em que uma segunda "onda" do Jet se acoplava a uma baixa a sul de forma explosiva. Mas as diferentes "peças" do "tabuleiro" atmosférico foram evoluindo de outra forma, felizmente.
> 
> De qualquer forma, é um evento de baixas pressões a merecer a guarda de registos, meteorológicamente interessante, pouco usual.




Eu também acho que a descida da PA só por si não quer dizer tudo . Contudo , a descida acentuadíssima e rápida para não se registar quase nada  ( pelo menos aqui na minha zona ) que se verificou considero altamente invulgar .


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

james disse:


> Eu também acho que a descida da PA só por si não quer dizer tudo . Contudo , a descida acentuadíssima e rápida para não se registar quase nada  ( pelo menos aqui na minha zona ) que se verificou considero altamente invulgar .



A queda de pressão num determinado local não é o que importa, é claro que este foi um exemplo radical, o que só por si é didáctico, para guardamos para mais tarde.
Mas a queda de pressão que interessa é no centro de uma depressão, se tivesses a pressão no centro da depressão a cair 30 ou 40hpa em 24 horas, garanto-te que isso dava um estardalhaço enorme algures, que até podia nem ser aqui. Reparem que algum pântano de baixas pressões já veio assim do Atlântico de há dias atrás, quando chegou aqui, o Jet é que depois foi "cavando" mais um pouco, no que já era baixo, mas não de forma explosiva.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Vince disse:


> A queda de pressão num determinado local não é o que importa, é claro que este foi um exemplo radical, o que só por si é didáctico, para guardamos para mais tarde.
> Mas a queda de pressão que interessa é no centro de uma depressão, se tivesses a pressão no centro da depressão a cair 30 ou 40hpa em 24 horas, garanto-te que isso dava um estardalhaço enorme algures, que até podia nem ser aqui. Reparem que algum pântano de baixas pressões já veio assim do Atlântico de há dias atrás, quando chegou aqui, o Jet é que depois foi "cavando" mais um pouco, no que já era baixo, mas não de forma explosiva.



Entretanto a análise das 18h até nem ficou tão diferente do previsto como eu pensava: 987 hPa a norte (o valor na carta está errado, claro) e 983 hPa a sul, talvez ainda passe perto dos 979 ao rodar para sueste.





E nota-se as linhas de instabilidade a manterem-se algo afastadas, especialmente do litoral oeste.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Os principais modelos às voltas com uma baixa parasita e as altas pressões dos Açores...


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

o Europeu tem uma clássica situação de neve em cotas baixas... isto se tivessemos frio na Europa, coisa que não temos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

Agreste disse:


> geadas na próxima semana assim que o vento de nordeste acalme, algo que o GFS tenta mostrar. A geadas do final da próxima semana podem-se notar.
> 
> Geada, sincelo, neblina matinal...



Eu bem estou a espero disso, nesta ultima saída do ECMWF, foi cortado o frio, e que corte, esperemos que o GFS não vá atrás...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

SOOOOOOOOOOL
De acordo com o IPMA vamos ter céu limpo a semana toda e alguns modelos preveem que se mantenha este tempo sem chuva até meados de Dezembro!






A pressão barométrica vai aumentando gradualmente ao longo da semana até atingir os 1021 hPa mas para dia 5-6-7 deve haver alguma instabilidade já que pelos modelos estão com previsões distintas. Vamos aproveitar esta semana!

Durante o fim de semana volta o "calor" mas o frio volta em força nos dais 5 e 6! Penhas Douradas chega aos -5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> SOOOOOOOOOOL
> De acordo com o IPMA vamos ter céu limpo a semana toda e alguns modelos preveem que se mantenha este tempo sem chuva até meados de Dezembro!
> 
> 
> ...



Com actual saída do ECMWF a previsão mudou bastante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Com actual saída do ECMWF a previsão mudou bastante.


Também reparei nisso! Espero que tal não aconteça


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Também faz falta e só assim arrefece o ambiente! Era giro ter um white christmas como tive no ano passado em Chaves!  Quem sabe!
Venha lá esse sol!


----------



## james (28 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Com actual saída do ECMWF a previsão mudou bastante.




Estamos novamente em transição de estação outono / inverno e os modelos vão começar a entrar numa fase de instabilidade .


----------



## Névoa (28 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

Mudou mas eu até esperava pior: para o Porto as máximas não mudaram muito e as mínimas pelo menos estão abaixo dos 10C. Eu não acredito muito nestas previsões de mínimas perto de 0C, por isso não estou surpresa.
Pessoalmente, considero este ano bem parecido com 2011, e o frio daquele inverno só chegou em fevereiro de 2012, mas claro que dizer o mesmo para 2014/15 é apenas especulação.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também reparei nisso! Espero que tal não aconteça



Sim, é uma saída, vale o que vale, eis a "mudança" que falava:


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu bem estou a espero disso, nesta ultima saída do ECMWF, foi cortado o frio, e que corte, esperemos que o GFS não vá atrás...



Pelo contrário, não vejo o ECMWF a cortar o frio, o que vi foi o GFS, que só numa das 10 saídas anteriores tinha colocado a cut-off fria com movimento retrógrado, a ir atrás dos outros modelos todos. O ECMWF continua bem fresco, claro que nada de muito anormal, até porque a Europa ainda não está fria. Como deverá estar vento as mínimas não deverão ser muito baixas.

Segundo o ensemble do ECMWF a iso 0 (na média das 51 perturbações) estará dentro da Península Ibérica entre as 108 horas e as 336 horas da simulação. A primeira quinzena de dezembro deverá ser fresca e seca, eventualmente com um dia ou outro chuvoso devido a cut-off's.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

Chega Dezembro e começa o tempo seco, já há vários anos que por aqui é assim...


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2014 às 23:35)

Espero que com estes dias de sol não se comece com o pânico tão característico...são apenas uns dias de Sol! As noites pelo menos vão ser mais frescas e a ISO 0 aparentemente, vai andar mais perto..no entanto se calhara manhã os modelos já mostram outra coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

boneli disse:


> Espero que com estes dias de sol não se comece com o pânico tão característico...são apenas uns dias de Sol! As noites pelo menos vão ser mais frescas e a ISO 0 aparentemente, vai andar mais perto..no entanto se calhara manhã os modelos já mostram outra coisa.



São sempre bem vindos uns dias de sol no inverno. Deveremos ter as primeiras geadas. Também faz parte.


----------



## Fernando Costa (29 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Eu relembro ao pessoal mais pessimista, que no ano passado tivemos um Novembro seco e só começou a chover em meados de Dezembro. E depois seguiu-se um inverno rigoroso no norte e centro. Por isso acho que já merecíamos um período alargado de tempo seco. É espectável que a chuva regresse na transição para a segunda metade do mês. Até lá dias amenos e noites frias com geada em muitas zonas pela manhã, que também é bem preciso. Por isso digo, calma pessoal, que o inverno poderá até ser simpático. Espero eu


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

A longo prazo só se vê AA nos modelos  o mal é ele vir, quando vem é muiiito dificil abalar


----------



## MicaMito (29 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A longo prazo só se vê AA nos modelos  o mal é ele vir, quando vem é muiiito dificil abalar


Ainda bem porque água já caiu bastante por aqui!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Por aqui não posso dizer o mesmo....


----------



## Cluster (29 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

As ultimas previsões do IPMA dão para o último dia 2 graus de mínima a Lisboa. Sendo assim seria a tocar no recorde para Lisboa em Dezembro e ainda por cima no começo. Provavelmente isto não vai acontecer, não deixa de ser uma previsão impressionante.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Cluster disse:


> As ultimas previsões do IPMA dão para o último dia 2 graus de mínima a Lisboa. Sendo assim seria a tocar no recorde para Lisboa em Dezembro e ainda por cima no começo. Provavelmente isto não vai acontecer, não deixa de ser uma previsão impressionante.



Se fosse 2ºC de máxima estariamos perto de valores históricos.  De mínima em dezembro/janeiro é habitual.


----------



## Cluster (29 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

O recorde para a estação do geofísico pelo menos no site IPMA é de 2.1 graus para Dezembro tanto para as normais 71 como as 81. A não ser que algo me esteja a escapar parece-me que desde de 71, pelo menos, que nunca foi abaixo dos 2.1.


----------



## Brito (29 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

boas,  estes primeiros dias de dezembro serão amenos ( 3 dias no máximo ), a partir daí teremos um longo período anticiclónico perfeitamente normal no nosso clima..nao há como evitar isso. depois de tanta chuva e tempo tempestuoso, não e de estranhar..e sim, esse padrão atmosférico que se avizinha será para durar..talvez para o fim do mês o AA quebre, e quiçá um natal brindado. teremos dias, e noites frias a gélidas  com nevoeiros e algum vento. mas como a meteorologia não e ciência exata, ca estaremos no seguimento


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Cluster disse:


> As ultimas previsões do IPMA dão para o último dia 2 graus de mínima a Lisboa. Sendo assim seria a tocar no recorde para Lisboa em Dezembro e ainda por cima no começo. Provavelmente isto não vai acontecer, não deixa de ser uma previsão impressionante.


Se forem 2ºC em Lisboa imagino nas Penhas Douradas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Pelo GFS a primeira semana de Dezembro parece um pouco instável, vejo muitos sistemas depressionários irrelevantes a passear ao lado do país  Mas depois o anticiclone deve atacar na 2ª semana e ai chega o frio! Vamos ver se volta a chover ou se vem aí uma seca.... Isto claro que são previsões a longo prazo mas tendo em conta o que choveu em Novembro nunca se sabe  Mas acredito que tudo possa mudar a qualquer momento.

Aqui vai o modelo da precipitação até dia 7 de Dezembro, pode se ver que o país parece ter uma espécie de escudo da chuva 





Amanhã e segunda devem-se esperar que muitos territórios ultrapassem os 20ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 01:30)

Cluster disse:


> As ultimas previsões do IPMA dão para o último dia 2 graus de mínima a Lisboa. Sendo assim seria a tocar no recorde para Lisboa em Dezembro e ainda por cima no começo. Provavelmente isto não vai acontecer, não deixa de ser uma previsão impressionante.



Boas,

Sim também estou a achar "muita fruta" esses tais 2ºC de minima para Lisboa, a ser verdade, eu no meu 2º posto de observação conseguia ter registos na ordem dos -4ºC/-5ºC...enfim, vamos acompanhado os modelos.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2014 às 11:14)

A mim parece-me mais que os próximos dias vão ser mais parecidos com Março do que com Dezembro, vamos ter dias quentes e noites frias. Mais lá pra frente logo se verá como será, agora próximos dias as máximas vão subir, aqui devo chegar aos 20ºC ou quase. O frio todo modelado mais pra frente o mais certo é ser cortado em 20/30%.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 11:22)

Noites frias aqui para o litoral, só vejo lá para o final da semana, uma coisa é certa, as minimas vão sofrer um bom tombo.


----------



## meteoamador (30 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

O GFS já começou a cortar no frio, mostrando o anticiclone subir ate ao UK permitindo alguma instabilidade sobre o mediterrâneo parece que ainda podemos ter alguma precipitação na próxima semana.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

Penso que a tendencia para estas 2 semanas é de tempo seco, mais frio sobretudo durante a noite, e temperaturas normais para Dezembro durante o dia. Veremos se no final do mês se foi um Dezembro de acordo com as expetativas !


----------



## Cenomaniano (30 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Hoje a miníma em Pitões foi -2º C. E o frio vai continuar pela semana dentro.


----------

